# Foreign Student Admission For MBBS In Pakistan, HEC, SFS, EAD, PTAP, SAT2, Everything! :)



## AbrarAli1206

Hey,

I just registered for this website, for this post. How sad am I? 

- - - Updated - - -

I've got all my scores, certificates etc... And I've submitted my applications and everything... I'll also be applying to CMH I guess as a back-up plan... I'm appyling for King Edward Medical University (KEMU)...I'm currently waiting for the merit lists from HEC and PTAP (once their process begins after October 31st)

Please write on here to ask you're questions and I'll try and answer them... Also write on here to share your position and scores and stuff 

- - - Updated - - -

All the info about everything to do with admission into medical school in Pakistan for MBBS will follow Inshallah.. There's so much to say/write, I'm sorry if I babble, and if you don't understand something ask.

- - - Updated - - -

I am applying to medical schools in Pakistan this year as a foreign student... I have completed my SAT 2, I've got all my respective equivalences (1 for FSc and 1 for O-levels), and I've submitted my PTAP and SFS forms respectively to the EAD and HEC who are situated in ISlamabad.

- - - Updated - - -

For all of you, who don't have a clue what's going on...

Universities in Pakistan reserve some seats for foreign students, 10% usually. I am doing my bested to get into King Edward Medical University in Lahore, which is arguably the best place for an MBBS degree in Pakistan.

I have completed my GCSE's and A-levels from England in June 2010 and June 2012...

I completed my SAT 2 exams on May 4th 2013...

And I quickly got my equivalence certificates for my foreign qualifications.

All these things, combined with being a foreign national along with my entire family allowed me to apply to reserved seats - exempting me from the UHS entrance test - the MCAT (i think Medical & Clinical Aptitude Test?).

- - - Updated - - -

For all of you dummies -

- - - Updated - - -

SFS = Self Finance Scheme
HEC = Higher Education Commission
PTAP = Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme
EAD = Economic Affairs Division

- - - Updated - - -

UHS = University of Health and Sciences (in LAhore, RIGHT next to Sheikh Zayed Hospital/Medical College)
PMDC = Pakistan Medical & Dental Council

- - - Updated - - -

I did Math level 1 - as i was reliably told it doesn't matter if you do 1 or 2... 1 is much much much easier with simple trigonometry, pythagoras and simple algebra... level 2 is considerably tougher, with harder trig... I DIDN't DO Physics. Commencing from this year (2013) PHyics is no longer compulsory to study Medicine. I was told this by Muhammad Atif, who is the Director of Media and Publications at UHS. The UHS set the guidelines and laws - so basically, they're the judge, the jury and the executioner. They told me, that the PMDC has set Chemistry and Biology to be compulsory subjects along with a third choice of Maths or Physics.

- - - Updated - - -

For SAT 2, I'm afraid I don't remember much of the exam! I did maths (level 1) first - because I thought that would be the easiest - then Bio, then Chemistry...

WARNING! TO study MBBS in Pakistan you need to get a minimum of 550 in all three tests. The test is out of 800. It is something they both look at as a score - and also as a requirement. I'll explain later.

Meanwhile, I also went to the IBCC head office in Lahore to get more info about equivalence certificates. A-level is deemed a foreign qualification as its exam boards are like OCR, Edexcel etc... Pakistans education is FSc (Faculty of Science)

Near Ganga Ram hospital - I found their office and submitted my application form along with originals and attested copies of my exam certificates, my NICOP Card (National Identity CArd of Overseas Pakistanis) and my passport. I cant remember how many copies - but they helped me a bit because I pretended to only know how to speak English and they were amazed 
If you're urgent you can pay double fees and get the equivalence within like a week... if not then it can take about 2-3 weeks, maybe a month because lets be honest, Pakistan is SO disorganised! ...but you gotta love it 

- - - Updated - - -

After getting my SAT 2 results - which also can take some time to obtain - and my equivalence certificates for FSc and O-level I was ready to fill and submit my applications.

After getting like 10 copies for each exam certificate, own and fathers passport, equivalence certificate, my NICOP card and my dads, etc I got them attested by an official of rank 17 or higher. This person has to be a government employee who stamps your documents and signs it. He can be like the BAnk of Punjab Manager or a Teacher at a government school.

With my documents I headed to Pakistan's capital, Islamabad.

For foreign students there are 2 ways to apply...

1) HEC's SFS
2) EAD's PTAP programme.

The SFS has students who can apply by 30th September which has gone.
The PTAP programme's deadline is October 31st.

What's the difference?

SFS means paying around 10,000 US$'s a year
PTAP mean paying around a third of that at local students' fees, so 3000 US$'s a year.

So understandably, PTAP will have more competition.

PTAP only looks at your FSc equivalence scores, and creates a merit list based upon that. 
Last years highest student got 967/1100 and got into KEMU.

So if you got 969/1100... then you're score is 969 and that will be compared with others'. PTAP people don't look at your SAT2 score, however they have it as a requirement to see if you're eligible to apply. Therefore you must have minimum 550 in Bio, Chem, Maths (1/2) and/or Physics.

The SFS however uses a 60% Fsc and 40% SAT 2 formula... So say in your equivalence you got 969/1100 and in your SAT 2 you go 2300/2400...

FSc --- 969/1100 = 88.09%
SAT2 ---2300/2400 = 95.8333%

so 60% of 88.09 = 52.8540
so 40% 0f 95.8333 = 38.333

Add them up, and Voila! Merit = 91.187333... I was told this by Rabia Jehanzeb who was the Assitant Director (Academics) at HEC in Islamabad.

I'm really tired now, so I think I'll leave it there. I'm currently waiting for the HEC merit list for the SFS. I will attach useful things, and bits and bobs...

My first choice place was King Edward Medical University (KEMU), then Alama Iqbal Medical College (AIMC), then Services Institute of Medical Sciences (sIMS) then Rawalpindi Medical College (RMC). There are all the government run colleges... then all the others like Nishter (Multan), Bhawalpur, and Faislabad etc... Ofcourse, being from Lahore I want to stay in Lahore.

Private colleges such as CMH are good too... They use a 50%, 40%, 10% formula. 50% SAT 2 (which means you're exempt from any entry tests remember!) 40% Fsc and 10% O-level equivalence... The FSc equivalence is out of 1100, and my O-level equivalence was out of 900.

Sheikh Khalifa Al Nahayan Medical College, (or whatever it's called) is also government funded (for sure!) as it is a uni you can put on the SFS application form. I was told this by UHS's Muhammad Atif. He is the one who invented the 50, 40, 10 formula  he was able to help me calculate my local student merit - just for curiosity.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks,

I'm knackered!

Abrar :thumbsup:

Please write on this Post! Everyone's welcome


----------



## Crypt

MCAT: medical college admission test.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

^ Thanks! :roll:

- - - Updated - - -

If you read the attached document... it tells us a few things...

Page 7 (printed) has, *"Admission on merit seats/ Pakistani seats in private colleges and**foreign seats/ self finance seats in public and private colleges"*

_"...in Pakistan examination of equivalent to intermediate level of_
_Pakistan from a foreign university or examining body or foreign_
_education system with three subjects out of which *Biology and*_
_*Chemistry are essential subjects* with *60% marks in aggregate as*_
_*certified by IBCC to be equivalent to FSc/HSSC/intermediate.* The_
_equivalence by IBCC in the above terms shall be accepted in_
_aggregate and the candidate shall be eligible for admission in the_
_MBBSIBDS course with *any study group* whichever the IBCC may_
_write."
_
Even if the equivalence certificate is not pre-medical, they will accept it. Mine is in Humanities, because I didn't do Physics.

- - - Updated - - -

And this has been attested by a senior official - Dr. Ahmed Nadeem Akhtar, the registrar of PMDC in Islamabad - so it has to be 100% legit! 

If any private college says they require you to do physics, or you're equivalence certificate has to be in the pre-medical group they are going against PMDC rules and regulations, which means they're retarded.

- - - Updated - - -

These are the number of seats under SFS, and their fee structures.

- - - Updated - - -

And finally PTAP requirements


----------



## ayin

*How To Obtain SAT 2 Scores??*



AbrarAli1206 said:


> ^ Thanks! :roll:
> 
> 
> _Hey thanks for all the info, a lot of people will appreciate this
> 
> 1 huge question!!! how to I send an official card or certificate or whatever of my SAT 2 scores to PTAP and you know maybe to NUST for next year entry?? do they give a certificate?? also is SAT 2 scores valid only for one year??_


----------



## AbrarAli1206

I had the exact same problem with my SAT 2 score... I remember ticking the box when I was registering to take the SAT 2 text...

The box said something along the lines of 'Would you like your SAT score sent to your home address?'

The problem I had is that on my registration I put my Pakistani address... I did the exam on May 4th 2013 in Pakistan... Then for the summer I went back to England because it got very hot here!  ...and ultimately I didn't get my Student Score report...

I first e-mailed College Board, but surprisingly their management of the situation was poor... they didn't handle my situation properly... I had to ring them in America ALL THE WAY FROM ENGLAND (I used my brother's phone when he wasn't there ) they then said that I had mistakenly unticked the box that said 'would you like a report delivered to your address'... 

They then said that the first score report that is sent to your home address is free, so thankfully they didn't charge me a penny... I also told them that I had a different address... A month later after the phone call, my Student Score Report arrived... 

Note, that the online score report has written on it diagonally somthing along the lines 'This is not an official score report than Universities will accept'...

For NUST all I know is that you're meant to put a specific 4 digit institution code for NUST on the SAT College Board website. College Board then automatically send your scores...NUST don't accept any other type, they only take it from College Board.

I remember reading somewhere that SAT scores must be used within 2 years of getting them...

In your short time, I would guess you're only option is to print out the Student Score Report, and give that to PTAP...

Out of curiosity, and sorry if I'm being intrusive, care to share your scores? I don't promise to share mine, so don't feel let down if I don't return the favor!

- - - Updated - - -

My SAT score wasn't a certificate... actually it was just a piece of paper I got in the mail in England...! I made about 10 copies of it... attested it... and then sent 4 to PTAP and 4 to HEC's SFS...


----------



## ayin

I registered online, there wasn't any option l about sending scores to home address, just colleges, and PTAP will obviously not be listed. I got an email from them now, asking for money to deliver to the institution I want, not even my home address! >(


----------



## Emma101

Whats your sfs aggregate? if u dont mind me asking  mine is 79% but i dont know of thats enough to get me into a college in lahore


----------



## ayin

I think you registered by mail that's why you had that option?? if you registered online however then that's not fair! I too demand it to be sent to my home address free of charge!


----------



## AbrarAli1206

I was so desperate to get my scores, I was willing to pay any fees! So If I were you, even if it meant paying some money, I'd do what ever it takes to get an official score report... It's not like it'll cost alot!  The thing is, the institutions they list in Pakistan include NUST and a few others... They don't include the big guns, like KEMU, AIMC, etc... You can't send you're score to them electronically...

You need to ring them up, and ask them to send you a score report to you ASAP! ...even if they ask you for cash! But, i'm sure they'll say the same thing that they said to me... The first time you get a score report sent to your home address is free..


----------



## ayin

so did u register online?

also on my online account , it says I have zero free score reports remaining, did u have same, I rang them yesterday, didn't get through, and now everyone is sleeping in New York!


----------



## AbrarAli1206

I registered on the College Board website, I guess just like any other person! 

Mr. Ali,

Thank you for contacting College Board. 

We have received your email regarding your SAT score report and we will be more than happy to assist you.

Please be advised that on July 18, 2013 we mailed the SAT paper score report to the address listed on your account. Please allow usual postage time. The address listed on your account is:

xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxx xxx
England

To have an additional copy of your SAT score report sent to your home address, please contact the telephone number below and a customer service representative will assist you. Each student is entitled to one free copy of their SAT paper score report. There is a fee of $11.25 for each additional score report mailed. Payment must be made by credit card (Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Discover, Diners or JCB (Japanese Credit Bureau)).

Due to our credit card security guidelines, we are unable to process any requests involving credit cards through email.

Please be advised that SAT score reports mailed to the student's home address are considered unofficial. Most colleges/universities will only accept SAT score reports mailed directly from College Board.

For further information or assistance, please feel free to call us at (866) 756-7346(Domestic), (212) 713-7789(International), Monday through Friday, from 9:00 am. to 7:00 pm. (Eastern Time) or visit us at College Admissions - SAT - University & College Search Tool. 

Thank You,

Shannen Johnson
Agent ID 764622
The College Board Service Center


----------



## ayin

thank you


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Not Saying 

I'll be quite honest, I don't know if that's enough to get into a college in Lahore... Maybe Sheikh Zayed (Not the one in Rahim Yar Khan ) .. Their local student merit list last year was quite low... in between 84.818 and 76.020... and that's just the FIRST MERIT LIST.


----------



## ayin

GOOD NEWS! PTAP ROCKS!

they'll accept my print out!


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Zero free score reports? hmmm... Maybe one's coming through the post to your home address? If it is, it's really late!  Yeah, that happened to me too! Call back in their working hours dummy! hahaha

- - - Updated - - -

So? What subjects did you do, and what scores did you get? :!:

- - - Updated - - -

QUOTE - "In your short time, I would guess you're only option is to print out the Student Score Report, and give that to PTAP..."

:cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.skzmdc.edu.pk/first_admission_merit_list.htm Emma101


----------



## ayin

ill only tell if you tell  
i did maths 1 as well


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Curiosity killed the cat... But why was the cat curious?

I think I'm fine, you should keep your scores to yourself. Maybe post it after merit lists are done 

It'll be a surprise for you


----------



## ayin

thanks for all the help


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Everyone seems to be waiting for the HEC's SFS merit list... I remember them telling me it'll be done by October 10th... then someone on Medstudentz said after Eid (October 16th)... Now people are saying end of October...and ultimately November!

Pakistan is a shambles! After giving a date, they never ever ever stick to it! I've sent e-mails to Rabia Jehanzeb and Muhammad Aslam - the people I submitted my application to... no reply. Classy :roll:

No email from HEC, no phone call, no letter... looks like November it is... They'll probably release the PTAP and SFS merit lists in tandem!

- - - Updated - - -

This is the PTAP merit list for last year...

Merit & Waiting List for Admission in MBBS Under PTAP for the Session 2012-13


----------



## jiasajid

Forget emailing them. You'll never get a reply. Lol
And even if one calls them, they answer even the longest question in the most simple short sentence and hang up !


----------



## AbrarAli1206

These are the merit lists for local students for KEMU, AIMU, SIMS and RMC respectively,

They are done by the 50, 40 10% aggreagate formula...

For foreign students 50% = SAT II, 40% = IBCC FSc Equivalence, and 10% = O-level equivalence


www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/01kemu2012.pdf
uhs.edu.pk/mcat/01aimc2012.pdf
www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/01sims2012.pdf
uhs.edu.pk/mcat/01rmc2012.pdf


----------



## furqan99

My equivalence is 921 what could be my chances, in King edward medical university and Allama Iqbal medical University?

Any Guess?


----------



## ayin

furqan99 said:


> My equivalence is 921 what could be my chances, in King edward medical university and Allama Iqbal medical University?
> 
> Any Guess?


how many PTAP seats are reserved in KE and AI? 

do you just want to go to them? I think you'll get MBBS seat under PTAP definitely iA but not sure if it will be at KE or AI


----------



## furqan99

and my sister is 942, what was the last years closing merit aggregrate?


----------



## ayin

furqan99 said:


> and my sister is 942, what was the last years closing merit aggregrate?


i think you'll both get a seat, probably in Lahore area...closing FSc mark was 886 last year 

and i think there are 3 seats in KE and 3 in AI so thats 6 seats, a lot of chance, and no one usually gets over a 1000 in their FSc score
so make lots of dua and whatevers best for you will occur


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...l-assistance-programme-session-2012-13-a.html


----------



## AbrarAli1206

well said ayin - i agree... KE your chances are about 20%, and for AIMC around 60%


----------



## Acer

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I registered on the College Board website, I guess just like any other person!
> 
> Mr. Ali,
> 
> Thank you for contacting College Board.
> 
> We have received your email regarding your SAT score report and we will be more than happy to assist you.
> 
> Please be advised that on July 18, 2013 we mailed the SAT paper score report to the address listed on your account. Please allow usual postage time. The address listed on your account is:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxx xxx
> England
> 
> To have an additional copy of your SAT score report sent to your home address, please contact the telephone number below and a customer service representative will assist you. Each student is entitled to one free copy of their SAT paper score report. There is a fee of $11.25 for each additional score report mailed. Payment must be made by credit card (Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Discover, Diners or JCB (Japanese Credit Bureau)).
> 
> Due to our credit card security guidelines, we are unable to process any requests involving credit cards through email.
> 
> Please be advised that SAT score reports mailed to the student's home address are considered unofficial. Most colleges/universities will only accept SAT score reports mailed directly from College Board.
> 
> For further information or assistance, please feel free to call us at (866) 756-7346(Domestic), (212) 713-7789(International), Monday through Friday, from 9:00 am. to 7:00 pm. (Eastern Time) or visit us at College Admissions - SAT - University & College Search Tool.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Shannen Johnson
> Agent ID 764622
> The College Board Service Center


They never sent me my score report at the home address


----------



## ayin

Acer said:


> They never sent me my score report at the home address


so what did u do?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Is anyone going to apply to CMH in Lahore, which is a private institute?

Their admission process starts in a few days on the 1st of November, and lasts for a few days... Foreign students get in on SAT II (50%), FSc Equivalence (40%) and O-level equivalence (10%) aggregate...

I asked one of the people who worked there, and he said that last year the majority of the students had approximately an 80% aggregate score for MBBS...

See attached the pdf that shows CMH's advertisement and dates... Remember, foreign students are exempt from the college entry test! 

- - - Updated - - -

I've looked EVERYWHERE on the internet, but haven't found any CMH merit list whatsoever... anybody have any better luck?


----------



## furqan99

Insha Allah, thank you!!
May Allah give whatever best for you as well.
I read from somewhere that there are 5 seats for KE, 5 seats for Allama Iqbal though...


----------



## AbrarAli1206

furqan99 said:


> Insha Allah, thank you!!
> May Allah give whatever best for you as well.
> I read from somewhere that there are 5 seats for KE, 5 seats for Allama Iqbal though...


There are 4 SFS seats for KEMU and 4 for AIMC... I attached a document in an earlier post! 

- - - Updated - - -



AbrarAli1206 said:


> well said ayin - i agree... KE your chances are about 20%, and for AIMC around 60%


But remember it totally depends on Allah t'allah, and this years merit list... A handful of students with a higher mark than you can result in a disaster for you, so just pray! I was just basing it on last years marks!

- - - Updated - - -

*CHECK THIS OUT!
*
There are 5 PTAP seats for KE and there are 4 SFS seats for KE


----------



## ayin

in the above document it states there are 13 PTAP seats in Dentistry in DCD, which is defo not true. Mr Aftab, the PTAP section officer, told my mum and I that there were only 15 MBBS and 2 BDS seats in whole of Pakistan under PTAP


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> in the above document it states there are 13 PTAP seats in Dentistry in DCD, which is defo not true. Mr Aftab, the PTAP section officer, told my mum and I that there were only 15 MBBS and 2 BDS seats in whole of Pakistan under PTAP


I think he was wrong... 

Sure, last year it was like that... but this year I think there's more seats... 

I met him too, Aftab Ahmad Khan... He looked very un-assured, because he was new... I think this is his first year as a Section Officer + he's quite young too! While I was there, another guy came in complaining about his predecessor who apparently ate alot of the sections money... And apparently he was telling Khan that he'd have to go court if he didn't resolve the issue...

Personally, I think the documents right... UHS know more than everyone else! Plus, right at the end it says Edited by Muhammad Atif - Director of Media and Publications... and that guy was VERY VERY VERY Helpful... he knew everything inside and out. He told me that the HEC would send UHS all the students' applications for confirmation... 

The UHS make up all the rules and regulations - so I'm backing them...

- - - Updated - - -

Also, it says there are 72 PTAP seats altogether... :O


----------



## ayin

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Also, it says there are 72 PTAP seats altogether... :O


 no no thats cant be, honestly its only 15 and has been for last few years, this confirmed by the JAC of KPK


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> no no thats cant be, honestly its only 15 and has been for last few years, this confirmed by the JAC of KPK


the who of who? don't fret it, it'll all work out inshallah


----------



## ayin

does anyone know whats happening with HEC , and when will EAD make the merit list, on 31st or another 20 days for them too??


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> does anyone know whats happening with HEC , and when will EAD make the merit list, on 31st or another 20 days for them too??


I am gonna ring HEC tomorrow, and post on here what they say...

With EAD, VERY doubtful they'll do anything on the 31st... Mid-november would be my guess...


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Just spoke to *Muhammad Aslam* from the *HEC*...

He said the HEC SFS Merit List will be done and put online in '2 or 3 Days'
*
no idea tho, if he'll stick to what he said :S For most Pakistani's that means more - usually a week *


- - - Updated - - -

I also spoke to him about whether SKBZM had any SFS foreign student seats... he said no... then I looked at the UHS 2013/2014 prospectus... there it said that SKBZM has 10 seats... so I rang him back - and told him about the UHS prospectus... he told me to e-mail it to him... i told him, look on their website (numpty)... and then he hung up...

HEC are so disorganised!


----------



## jiasajid

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Just spoke to *Muhammad Aslam* from the *HEC*...
> 
> He said the HEC SFS Merit List will be done and put online in '2 or 3 Days'
> *
> no idea tho, if he'll stick to what he said :S For most Pakistani's that means more - usually a week *
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I also spoke to him about whether SKBZM had any SFS foreign student seats... he said no... then I looked at the UHS 2013/2014 prospectus... there it said that SKBZM has 10 seats... so I rang him back - and told him about the UHS prospectus... he told me to e-mail it to him... i told him, look on their website (numpty)... and then he hung up...
> 
> HEC are so disorganised!


hahaha! You can say that again!..
AND INSHALLAH...I THINK THEY'LL GET IT DONE SOON NOW (the list) because otherwise they would have said *call back in the first week of November*


----------



## AbrarAli1206

hmmm...

if anyone wants more info about the HEC or the SFS look here...

Contact Us


----------



## ayin

I got accepted into a private college, they want to deposition of fees , non refundable 50,000, by 2nd NOV ...HOW LONG ARE ptap GONNA TAKE??? WHAT SHALL I DO NOW? AND THERE NO EXTENSION WHATSOEVER FOR THE FEES


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Stall them! :s


----------



## Acer

anyone over here who has applied for NUST's SAT INTERNATIONAL seat? If yes then please tell your merit position 

- - - Updated - - -



ayin said:


> so what did u do?


nothing actually..my colleges are okay with the screenshot of my scores except NUST. Collegeboard directly sends scores to NUST


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Ok... it took them 2 months to write the merit lists for D of Pharmacy and BSc Engineering... The deadline was August 31st and they've released it today, October 29th... And that included just a couple of people...

Very heartening :roll:

They are available on the ead website to see...


----------



## ayin

ok my friend is applying to lahore region for next year, please give me some insight in to the types of seats available, ive already informed her of PTAP, HEC, 
, she will sit SAT 2 and entry test....my questions...what seats are there? 
what documents do u need for these seats...domicile of father n student??

did anyone of u apply to universities directly because then you would have given these documents. other documents may include remittance card/OPF card of father...i applied to univeristies directly in KPK region for open, self finance, n OPF seats....was wondering is it same in lahore, what seats are there...i dont really know if i should trust the UHS prspoectus, becuase first impression wasnt good, they had some things worng, also
did you sit the entry test? how was it?

also what is UHS, is it like KMU which governs and is the umbrella for all public medical n dental universities in KPK
if it isnt, and is a univeristy in itself like KMC/KGMC, then where can i find a KMU in lahore??


----------



## jiasajid

*HEC told me they'll update us with the merit list on Monday or Tuesday. *( hopeless)


----------



## imaaan

hating hec


----------



## jiasajid

got that right !


----------



## AbrarAli1206

CMH Admissions start tomorrow (November 1st) - where you'll be able to purchase the prospectus... Anyone gonna apply?


----------



## imaaan

yess.. hv bought prospectus already


----------



## AbrarAli1206

huuh? Sale of Prospectus is from the 1st till the 7th? How on earth have you bought it already? :!: keen bean!


----------



## imaaan

applications are going to be submitted from 1st of nov bt prospectus were available.. i went there on 17th
how can i forget those "three thousand" rupees 

- - - Updated - - -

hv got my username also.. huhh too


----------



## AbrarAli1206

wait, I'm gonna copy and paste from their advert...

*"Sale of Prospectus (Information about the College) From 1st Nov to 7th Nov 2013. Separate prospectuses **have been printed for MBBS and BDS course. Prospectus with a specific Application Reference No. (ARN) *
*will have to be collected from the College Admission Office, in person, from 0800 hours – 1600 hours. *
*Admission Office will remain open on Saturday and Sunday i.e 2nd & 3rd Nov 2013"
*

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## imaaan

ok im lying


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Is the prospectus really 3000 rupees? :!: what's in there? golden pages?!


----------



## Crypt

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Is the prospectus really 3000 rupees? :!: what's in there? golden pages?!


Looks like its ur first time buying a prospectus..

Theyre all nearly this price..


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Crypt said:


> Looks like its ur first time buying a prospectus..
> 
> Theyre all nearly this price..


Yep, it's my first...and hopefully last


----------



## imaaan

i hv submitted my application online nd got my roll no too.. get jelxxx


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Ok, I'm jel...  

CMH is great, but I'd rather get into public - one from; KEMU, AIMC, SIMS, SKZMC, RMC...

I wonder if they invite foreign students for interviews? It'd be awkward being able to speak better English than your interviewer


----------



## ayin

i have a weeks extension from the private college, lets really put the pressure on the EAD for ptap, they must have decided the first 5-10 at least


----------



## imaaan

they wouldn't call u fr interview jst to speak english...:cool!:​


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Hmmm, I'll probably give EAD a ring on Monday... and see how they're getting along... Odds are they'll give us a date to make us happy - but not stick to it 

Hmm, I think interviews in Pakistan for a foreign student would be relatively easy (and fun!) ... just pray they don't conduct it in Urdu or Punjabi :O


----------



## ASHAH96

Ok, I'm from england and I'm doing my a levels (2nd year), so im pretty new to all of this, thanks for explaining. I wanted to ask that well I havent taken physics as an A level I'm doing biology chemistry maths and ive already got an a level in urdu, will I still be able to apply for medicine in pakistan or must i do physics
And i also wanted to ask that well youve done your a levels and as you probably know we get our a level results in august but dont get the certificates till November so will the IBCC not take the results without the certificate?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ASHAH96 said:


> Ok, I'm from england and I'm doing my a levels (2nd year), so im pretty new to all of this, thanks for explaining. I wanted to ask that well I havent taken physics as an A level I'm doing biology chemistry maths and ive already got an a level in urdu, will I still be able to apply for medicine in pakistan or must i do physics
> And i also wanted to ask that well youve done your a levels and as you probably know we get our a level results in august but dont get the certificates till November so will the IBCC not take the results without the certificate?


Firstly, I was in exactly the same position... I did Maths, Bio and Chem... And I was worried sick I'd have to spend a year learning Physics and then do the A-level exam to be eligible to apply... THANKFULLY, that wasn't the case...

From this year on, Biology and Chemistry are compulsory subjects along with a third from Maths or Physics... Much like in England, where Chemistry is compulsory...

And that also applies to the SAT II exam...

Secondly, the timing of the certificates is a good question... IBCC will require all of your certificates, they won't be able to make an equivalence without them, I'm sure... I even gave my AS certificates, and GCSE certificates like Spanish, Drama etc... If you need your certificates urgently, then I suggest you ask your teacher/institution to get them back sooner from the exam boards if you explain to them your situation... IBCC requires your certificates to confirm you've actually got those grades... and using the grades they'll apply their crazy formula to concoct an equivalence score to their FSc with your A-levels, and Matric with your GCSE's... The A-level/FSc equivalence will be out of 1100, and my Matric/GCSE equivalence was out of 900... 

Hope that helped, Inbox me if you're stuckkk


----------



## ASHAH96

that's great Thx a lot!
Can I sit the MCAT test instead though? I mean is SATII quite similar and when doea it take place because MCAT takes place in september.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

MCAT I've heard has alot of FSc stuff in it... and you've done A-levels so it'd be a nightmare... but it's up to you... If you get good grades at A-level, then by studing about 15% more, you can get good scores in SAT II... but as I said - up to you... I did SAT, cos MCAT looked daunting! And SAT has a lot of A-level stuff in it - trust me - i did it 

- - - Updated - - -

SAT II exam takes place about 6 or 7 times a year... check their website... at collegeboard.org


----------



## ASHAH96

AbrarAli1206 said:


> MCAT I've heard has alot of FSc stuff in it... and you've done A-levels so it'd be a nightmare... but it's up to you... If you get good grades at A-level, then by studing about 15% more, you can get good scores in SAT II... but as I said - up to you... I did SAT, cos MCAT looked daunting! And SAT has a lot of A-level stuff in it - trust me - i did it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> SAT II exam takes place about 6 or 7 times a year... check their website... at collegeboard.org


Oh thanks a lot! Youre a star!
If u don't mind me asking how did you do in your gcses and a levels


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ASHAH96 said:


> Oh thanks a lot! Youre a star!
> If u don't mind me asking how did you do in your gcses and a levels


Check your inbox


----------



## ayin

I would also suggest you do SAT 2, look at sparknotes>test prep, and also get BARRONS sat 2 books for each subject...and take maths level 1, much easier than level 2...um and oh yh, certificates, my exam boards were edexcel and ocr, I had to pay 37 pounds to both for PROVISIONAL CERTIFICATES , excluding delivery...check both their websites out, to fill in their forms when you've done your exams

OCR - http://www.ocr.org.uk/Images/16453-certifying-statement-application-form-14-19-qualifications.pdf
EDEXCEL-https://www.edexcel.com/i-am-a/student/replace-certs-secure/Pages/Replace-my-certificate.aspx

Bear in mind, the last SAT 2 date of the academic year will be this coming June, I would really urge you to sit that one, otherwise you're gonna have to sit it in Oct, with the results out in late Oct, and you will have missed the HEC deadline and maybe even EAD; they may move their deadline earlier.


----------



## ASHAH96

ayin said:


> I would also suggest you do SAT 2, look at sparknotes>test prep, and also get BARRONS sat 2 books for each subject...and take maths level 1, much easier than level 2...um and oh yh, certificates, my exam boards were edexcel and ocr, I had to pay 37 pounds to both for PROVISIONAL CERTIFICATES , excludingdelivery...check both their websites out, to fill in their forms when you've done your exams
> 
> 
> Bear in mind, the last SAT 2 date of the academic year will be this coming June, I wo uld really urge you to sit that one, otherwise you're gonna have to sit it in Oct, with the results out in late Oct, and you will have missed the HEC deadline and maybe even EAD; they may move their deadline earlier.


YH it does look a lot better for an a level student i think i'll take your guys suggestion.

Certificates, well im doing my a levels with aqa, I have emailed them about this matter just wait and see what they say. I think may not be able to sit the Sat 2 in June, I have A2 exams so im sort of stuck in the mud.


----------



## ayin

i understand but then how will you apply to HEC for foreign slef finance, and unless your grades are really high, then just PTAP is a risk
what i suggest is take it december maybe, you have 2 months form now, and in england , we are having linear exams nayway, modulars are scrapped, so you wont have any exams to worry about now, why dont u get the SAT barrons books, they are self explanatory coupled with sparknotes, and if it that bad then get tuition for parts u dont understand? ...if not then youre gonna have to wait a year, apply next year to HEC or sit entry tests in summer after your A levels - which believe is out of our league- its consists of 30-40% A level, if the FSc students find it hard then we are bound to, becuase it tests minute details, and not to mention 1/3 of it is physics...think about it, theres may be other ways to go about it


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> i understand but then how will you apply to HEC for foreign slef finance, and unless your grades are really high, then just PTAP is a risk
> what i suggest is take it december maybe, you have 2 months form now, and in england , we are having linear exams nayway, modulars are scrapped, so you wont have any exams to worry about now, why dont u get the SAT barrons books, they are self explanatory coupled with sparknotes, and if it that bad then get tuition for parts u dont understand? ...if not then youre gonna have to wait a year, apply next year to HEC or sit entry tests in summer after your A levels - which believe is out of our league- its consists of 30-40% A level, if the FSc students find it hard then we are bound to, becuase it tests minute details, and not to mention 1/3 of it is physics...think about it, theres may be other ways to go about it


Pretty much hit the nail on the head


----------



## ayin

aha! here it is : AQA | Student support | Past results and lost certificates

forth in the table


----------



## Umer Rehman

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Firstly, I was in exactly the same position... I did Maths, Bio and Chem... And I was worried sick I'd have to spend a year learning Physics and then do the A-level exam to be eligible to apply... THANKFULLY, that wasn't the case...
> 
> From this year on, Biology and Chemistry are compulsory subjects along with a third from Maths or Physics... Much like in England, where Chemistry is compulsory...
> 
> And that also applies to the SAT II exam...
> 
> Secondly, the timing of the certificates is a good question... IBCC will require all of your certificates, they won't be able to make an equivalence without them, I'm sure... I even gave my AS certificates, and GCSE certificates like Spanish, Drama etc... If you need your certificates urgently, then I suggest you ask your teacher/institution to get them back sooner from the exam boards if you explain to them your situation... IBCC requires your certificates to confirm you've actually got those grades... and using the grades they'll apply their crazy formula to concoct an equivalence score to their FSc with your A-levels, and Matric with your GCSE's... The A-level/FSc equivalence will be out of 1100, and my Matric/GCSE equivalence was out of 900...
> 
> Hope that helped, Inbox me if you're stuckkk


Wow this means they really screwed me over.I'm applying this year too. I took Bio, chem and maths for my A-levels, but apparently if you don't have physics you don't meet the pre-med check box. It says "Humanities" on my equivalence certificate (Bummer, my dad was the one who got these done for me  ), basically what this means is i cant apply under the open merit and general self finance (I have to fork up £££). My only options now are HEC and private uni's. Just wondering if its too late to contest what they've done. 

p.s Very helpful post, is probably gnna help a lot of people.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Umer Rehman said:


> Wow this means they really screwed me over.I'm applying this year too. I took Bio, chem and maths for my A-levels, but apparently if you don't have physics you don't meet the pre-med check box. It says "Humanities" on my equivalence certificate (Bummer, my dad was the one who got these done for me  ), basically what this means is i cant apply under the open merit and general self finance (I have to fork up £££). My only options now are HEC and private uni's. Just wondering if its too late to contest what they've done.
> 
> p.s Very helpful post, is probably gnna help a lot of people.


Look at the third post on this thread... and read the attachment from PMDC carefully 

Good luck contesting anything... This is Pakistan, you've got to go along to get along... 

- - - Updated - - -

Made my Dad speak to *Aftab Ahmed Khan* at *EAD about PTAP Merit List*...

He said they are scrutinizing the peoples' applications at the moment, and the merit list will be post online in *5 or 6 Days...
*
Would I bet my money on that? 

Probably not.


----------



## jiasajid

HEC: they said...............maybe today.....or tomorrow........or maybe the day after that......or the day after that....:banghead:


----------



## yoyahyo

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Look at the third post on this thread... and read the attachment from PMDC carefully
> 
> Good luck contesting anything... This is Pakistan, you've got to go along to get along...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Made my Dad speak to Aftab Ahmed Khan* at *EAD about PTAP Merit List*...
> 
> He said they are scrutinizing the peoples' applications at the moment, and the merit list will be post online in *5 or 6 Days...
> *
> Would I bet my money on that?
> 
> Probably not.


I don't see your point in calling over and over again and making big deal by saying you're talking to these big shots if you know you're just getting an extension that they won't keep...obviously its good to push them to work buts its not gonna make a difference when they tell you they're gonna release it, especially if you're ordering them from half a continent away. They will release the list when they feel like it. The next time I would say anything is when they pass last years date which is still a few weeks away (may be wrong but its in the middle of nov for sure). In the mean time, try to relax. Its gonna be exciting when you get into a med school but its not like you're going to paradise for the next 5 years


----------



## AbrarAli1206

yoyahyo said:


> I don't see your point in calling over and over again and making big deal by saying you're talking to these big shots if you know you're just getting an extension that they won't keep...obviously its good to push them to work buts its not gonna make a difference when they tell you they're gonna release it, especially if you're ordering them from half a continent away. They will release the list when they feel like it. The next time I would say anything is when they pass last years date which is still a few weeks away (may be wrong but its in the middle of nov for sure). In the mean time, try to relax. Its gonna be exciting when you get into a med school but its not like you're going to paradise for the next 5 years


That was the 1st time I rang EAD since I submitted my application... and my friend, if I've learnt anything from being in Pakistan for about 1 and a half years, in Pakistan if you don't pursue something yourself and kick people on their backside, you don't get anything done... You have to be as someone taught me on Medstudentz - '*Dheet*'...

I sat infront of Aftab Ahmed Khan with my dad for 2 hours... My dad and him really hit it off - it was love at first sight... I was cringing so much, because I was sure my dad would either lean over the table and give him a hug or a kiss because they were made for each other... My dad even pretended to be from his side of Pakistan, and tried to speak pashto... Afterwards, my dad told me that in Pakistan you are nothing without contacts... If you have contacts, you can get anything and everything done... After numerous cups of chai, and endless and pointless chatter my dad even invited him back to Lahore... He even said that we were looking for a tenant to rent one of our houses in Islamabad, and if he was interested he should give us a ring... We got his mobile number, address, waist size everything (ok, maybe not the waist size ) .. In the two hours we were there, he looked so lonely... He literally had squat to do... he was squatting flies, drinking tea, and ringing and answering phones (from his mobile - not his landline) and drinking more tea... He even ordered us 'dhai bhullay'...

In all - only now do I realise the importance of those two hours we spent. All i wanted to do was submit the application and go home... The more you persevere and annoy someone to do their job, and the more people that phone in to them - they will have to do their job properly, instead of texting, drinking chai etc all day... :roll: 

rant over.


----------



## ayin

AbrarAli1206 said:


> That was the 1st time I rang EAD since I submitted my application... and my friend, if I've learnt anything from being in Pakistan for about 1 and a half years, in Pakistan if you don't pursue something yourself and kick people on their backside, you don't get anything done... You have to be as someone taught me on Medstudentz - '*Dheet*'...
> 
> I sat infront of Aftab Ahmed Khan with my dad for 2 hours... My dad and him really hit it off - it was love at first sight... I was cringing so much, because I was sure my dad would either lean over the table and give him a hug or a kiss because they were made for each other... My dad even pretended to be from his side of Pakistan, and tried to speak pashto... Afterwards, my dad told me that in Pakistan you are nothing without contacts... If you have contacts, you can get anything and everything done... After numerous cups of chai, and endless and pointless chatter my dad even invited him back to Lahore... He even said that we were looking for a tenant to rent one of our houses in Islamabad, and if he was interested he should give us a ring... We got his mobile number, address, waist size everything (ok, maybe not the waist size ) .. In the two hours we were there, he looked so lonely... He literally had squat to do... he was squatting flies, drinking tea, and ringing and answering phones (from his mobile - not his landline) and drinking more tea... He even ordered us 'dhai bhullay'...
> 
> In all - only now do I realise the importance of those two hours we spent. All i wanted to do was submit the application and go home... The more you persevere and annoy someone to do their job, and the more people that phone in to them - they will have to do their job properly, instead of texting, drinking chai etc all day... :roll:
> 
> rant over.


JOKES! yep totally agree you have to pursue in pakistan

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Rehman said:


> Wow this means they really screwed me over.I'm applying this year too. I took Bio, chem and maths for my A-levels, but apparently if you don't have physics you don't meet the pre-med check box. It says "Humanities" on my equivalence certificate (Bummer, my dad was the one who got these done for me  ), basically what this means is i cant apply under the open merit and general self finance (I have to fork up £££). My only options now are HEC and private uni's. Just wondering if its too late to contest what they've done.
> 
> p.s Very helpful post, is probably gnna help a lot of people.


My conversion is in humanities also, and i applied to open merit and general self finace seats, and my applicaiton was entertained, but my entry test was too low, so i never made in first 1000 in open merit, so yh u can apply


----------



## AbrarAli1206

READ THIS ABOUT CMH

I just came back from Cmh... Bought their prospectus for 3000Rs...

Sat in the car, getting ready to go home, and bite into the prospectus... I opened it up, and started skim reading it... 

*CMH is a Shambles. It is a disgrace. They are a heartless, soulless, money-grabbing, greedy and pathetic bunch. Pray you avoid it.* 

I had very high expectations and hopes of CMH. Very Clean. Army Run. Strict, and a very western feel to it with their new buildings. I had read other peoples' opinions on CMH, some good some bad on Medstudentz - but i was anxious to see how I would find it.

I haven;t been this angry in a long long time... and here's why... To explain, I am a foreign student. I have done my SAT II and got the 550 requirement... I have not done the MCAT.

After buying the CMH prospectus, one of the pages says CMH prospectus for local students = 3000Rs and prospectus for foreign students = 11,000Rs (page 10)... I told my dad, wait. Have we got the right one? At the exit gate, we brought the car back in, and parked... We went to the information desk, who directed me to the Auditorium to speak with *COLONEL ZAFAR*...

CMh had told me, that if my UHS aggregate was above 80ish, that I could apply for a local student seat...*COLONEL ZAFAR* is the man you need to be afraid of, and he is the one who told me that if I had 80 merit then come and speak to him. He is words that I can't write on this website, without being told off by moderators...

CMH said that, although you have done SAT II, you can't apply as a local student unless you have done the MCAT... I was like WHAT? The sole purpose I did SAT II was because it exempted me from the MCAT and federal entry test.... I stated in his Prospectus (page7) and everywhere on PMDC, UHS etc etc that it says that a student who has done SAT II is exempt from any tests.

It says, as I quote, *"Provincial/Federal entry test College Aptitude Test = 37.5% + 12.5% ... or SAT-II = 50%"
*
he said no. You have to do the MCAT. *The policy changed this Friday*. You have to do MCAT for eligibility purposes. Even if you do the exam and get 0/1100 you have to sit it... They won;t consider that score, they'll only consider your SAT II score ... I told him straight... What the hell am I supposed to do.. you change the policies like 3 days ago... I can't go back in f'''''''' time and sit the MCAT...! He said UHS told us on Friday that this is so.... He said then that you can sit in the provincial/federal entry test... and even if you get 0 marks, you're SAT II score will be considered, not your entry test marks...

The point of all this is to confirm my domicile is in Punjab... So now, even tho I've done SAT II, I have to do the federal entry test to be eligible for a local student seat... 

Throughout this entire discussion, Zafar said to me... 'Why don't you apply on a Foreign Seat?'... CMH look at SAT II, and immediately think of $$$'s... He desperately wanted me to apply as a foreign student, although I have the merit and all the requirements for a local student seat...

CMH have really lost all respect from me. It's true what people say about CMH. They are all corrupt and money-seeking leeches...

Again, Pray you Avoid it. I am now going to sit in the Provincial Entry Test I guess, close my eyes, and answer each question blindly, so I'm eligible for a local seat. I'm praying I get into a decent Government College, like KEMU, AIMC, SIMS or SKZMC and so I can avoid this monstrosity...

thanks for reading,,

rant over 





- - - Updated - - -

Other than that... I recommend CMH to any foreign idiot who has too much money laying about, and can't get admission anywhere else in a govt college..:thumbsup:

*"Don't judge a book by its cover"*


----------



## Crypt

AbrarAli1206 said:


> READ THIS ABOUT CMH
> 
> I just came back from Cmh... Bought their prospectus for 3000Rs...
> 
> Sat in the car, getting ready to go home, and bite into the prospectus... I opened it up, and started skim reading it...
> 
> *CMH is a Shambles. It is a disgrace. They are a heartless, soulless, money-grabbing, greedy and pathetic bunch. Pray you avoid it.*
> 
> I had very high expectations and hopes of CMH. Very Clean. Army Run. Strict, and a very western feel to it with their new buildings. I had read other peoples' opinions on CMH, some good some bad on Medstudentz - but i was anxious to see how I would find it.
> 
> I haven;t been this angry in a long long time... and here's why... To explain, I am a foreign student. I have done my SAT II and got the 550 requirement... I have not done the MCAT.
> 
> After buying the CMH prospectus, one of the pages says CMH prospectus for local students = 3000Rs and prospectus for foreign students = 11,000Rs (page 10)... I told my dad, wait. Have we got the right one? At the exit gate, we brought the car back in, and parked... We went to the information desk, who directed me to the Auditorium to speak with *COLONEL ZAFAR*...
> 
> CMh had told me, that if my UHS aggregate was above 80ish, that I could apply for a local student seat...*COLONEL ZAFAR* is the man you need to be afraid of, and he is the one who told me that if I had 80 merit then come and speak to him. He is words that I can't write on this website, without being told off by moderators...
> 
> CMH said that, although you have done SAT II, you can't apply as a local student unless you have done the MCAT... I was like WHAT? The sole purpose I did SAT II was because it exempted me from the MCAT and federal entry test.... I stated in his Prospectus (page7) and everywhere on PMDC, UHS etc etc that it says that a student who has done SAT II is exempt from any tests.
> 
> It says, as I quote, *"Provincial/Federal entry test College Aptitude Test = 37.5% + 12.5% ... or SAT-II = 50%"
> *
> he said no. You have to do the MCAT. *The policy changed this Friday*. You have to do MCAT for eligibility purposes. Even if you do the exam and get 0/1100 you have to sit it... They won;t consider that score, they'll only consider your SAT II score ... I told him straight... What the hell am I supposed to do.. you change the policies like 3 days ago... I can't go back in f'''''''' time and sit the MCAT...! He said UHS told us on Friday that this is so.... He said then that you can sit in the provincial/federal entry test... and even if you get 0 marks, you're SAT II score will be considered, not your entry test marks...
> 
> The point of all this is to confirm my domicile is in Punjab... So now, even tho I've done SAT II, I have to do the federal entry test to be eligible for a local student seat...
> 
> Throughout this entire discussion, Zafar said to me... 'Why don't you apply on a Foreign Seat?'... CMH look at SAT II, and immediately think of $$$'s... He desperately wanted me to apply as a foreign student, although I have the merit and all the requirements for a local student seat...
> 
> CMH have really lost all respect from me. It's true what people say about CMH. They are all corrupt and money-seeking leeches...
> 
> Again, Pray you Avoid it. I am now going to sit in the Provincial Entry Test I guess, close my eyes, and answer each question blindly, so I'm eligible for a local seat. I'm praying I get into a decent Government College, like KEMU, AIMC, SIMS or SKZMC and so I can avoid this monstrosity...
> 
> thanks for reading,,
> 
> rant over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Other than that... I recommend CMH to any foreign idiot who has too much money laying about, and can't get admission anywhere else in a govt college..:thumbsup:
> 
> *"Don't judge a book by its cover"*


IA ull get in a better plAce but i gotta say...
WOAHHH!!
I knew none of that....


----------



## AbrarAli1206

yeah Inshallah...  

my UHS merit is 92.05333... and my HEC SFS merit is 91.18733 

- - - Updated - - -

I did my best to make a scene! I was angry at my dad - normally he's the one who makes the scene! 

I told him several times, how on earth can you change the policy on Friday? No-where does it say on the CMH website, prospectus, PMDC UHS etc website's that if you do SAT II you also have to sit MCAT...

It does however very clearly state everywhere that you either do SAT II, or MCAT/Federal entry tests...

It's so disorganised, it makes me sick... :?

- - - Updated - - -

And he kept pressuring me to take his foreign student seat!!!


----------



## Raza339

I could be wrong but as far as i know and when i looked into all the requirements for foreign and local seats, SAT II and American MCAT were requirement for Foreign students and for local u had to do the UHS Entry test (Pak MCAT). Otherwise it would make no sense lol you cant compete with locals because you did not do the same test..... thats my understanding it wasn't changed on Friday it was always like that. And honestly speaking SAT II is a lot easier because you dont have to memorize all the facts and stuff that Pak MCAT expects u too. Again thats as far as I know when I came to Pak i was told for local UHS Entry Test is a must so you can be treated like a local. Besides you have an amazing aggregate why worry about CMH


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Raza339 said:


> I could be wrong but as far as i know and when i looked into all the requirements for foreign and local seats, SAT II and American MCAT were requirement for Foreign students and for local u had to do the UHS Entry test (Pak MCAT). Otherwise it would make no sense lol you cant compete with locals because you did not do the same test..... thats my understanding it wasn't changed on Friday it was always like that. And honestly speaking SAT II is a lot easier because you dont have to memorize all the facts and stuff that Pak MCAT expects u too. Again thats as far as I know when I came to Pak i was told for local UHS Entry Test is a must so you can be treated like a local. Besides you have an amazing aggregate why worry about CMH


If you can give me a link ANYWHERE on the internet, that applying to a local seat on SAT II basis you need to do Pakistani MCAT too, I will appreciate it 

thanksss...

- - - Updated - - -

Pakistani students who did A-levels... Pretty sure they could either do SAT II or MCAT... most probably SAT II, cos it's more A-level related..


----------



## Raza339

AbrarAli1206 said:


> If you can give me a link ANYWHERE on the internet, that applying to a local seat on SAT II basis you need to do Pakistani MCAT too, I will appreciate it
> 
> thanksss...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pakistani students who did A-levels... Pretty sure they could either do SAT II or MCAT... most probably SAT II, cos it's more A-level related..


I dont really want to put so much effort but like I said SAT II was never intended for Local seats..... if you can find that then u have a point but i never saw this. SAT II is for foreign students applying NOT LOCAL. Why else would 42 000 students in Punjab write UHS exam and not bother writing SAT II. But for the sake of argument I have Shalamar's website open Shalamar Medical and Dental College you can see that SAT II and American MCAT are for Foreign only. But thats only one school im sure you can make the effort and confirm all the other schools too  All the "foreign idiots" applying to cmh im sure already new the basic info BUT I can see where you maybe getting confused the Admission part in the CMH prospectus isnt every clear and may lead someone who hasnt looked into everything to believe that a they will accept SAT II for local seat alone (but i am sure u knew or should no all the info prior to getting the prospectus). Again I may not know everything but that was the general criteria for every school that I looked into. Hope it made sense.... if not then you can always go find where is says SAT II for local seats and show it to Colonel Zafar and that would be something new for me too (just put up the link for that)


----------



## jiasajid

AbrarAli1206 said:


> READ THIS ABOUT CMH
> 
> I just came back from Cmh... Bought their prospectus for 3000Rs...
> 
> Sat in the car, getting ready to go home, and bite into the prospectus... I opened it up, and started skim reading it...
> 
> *CMH is a Shambles. It is a disgrace. They are a heartless, soulless, money-grabbing, greedy and pathetic bunch. Pray you avoid it.*
> 
> I had very high expectations and hopes of CMH. Very Clean. Army Run. Strict, and a very western feel to it with their new buildings. I had read other peoples' opinions on CMH, some good some bad on Medstudentz - but i was anxious to see how I would find it.
> 
> I haven;t been this angry in a long long time... and here's why... To explain, I am a foreign student. I have done my SAT II and got the 550 requirement... I have not done the MCAT.
> 
> After buying the CMH prospectus, one of the pages says CMH prospectus for local students = 3000Rs and prospectus for foreign students = 11,000Rs (page 10)... I told my dad, wait. Have we got the right one? At the exit gate, we brought the car back in, and parked... We went to the information desk, who directed me to the Auditorium to speak with *COLONEL ZAFAR*...
> 
> CMh had told me, that if my UHS aggregate was above 80ish, that I could apply for a local student seat...*COLONEL ZAFAR* is the man you need to be afraid of, and he is the one who told me that if I had 80 merit then come and speak to him. He is words that I can't write on this website, without being told off by moderators...
> 
> CMH said that, although you have done SAT II, you can't apply as a local student unless you have done the MCAT... I was like WHAT? The sole purpose I did SAT II was because it exempted me from the MCAT and federal entry test.... I stated in his Prospectus (page7) and everywhere on PMDC, UHS etc etc that it says that a student who has done SAT II is exempt from any tests.
> 
> It says, as I quote, *"Provincial/Federal entry test College Aptitude Test = 37.5% + 12.5% ... or SAT-II = 50%"
> *
> he said no. You have to do the MCAT. *The policy changed this Friday*. You have to do MCAT for eligibility purposes. Even if you do the exam and get 0/1100 you have to sit it... They won;t consider that score, they'll only consider your SAT II score ... I told him straight... What the hell am I supposed to do.. you change the policies like 3 days ago... I can't go back in f'''''''' time and sit the MCAT...! He said UHS told us on Friday that this is so.... He said then that you can sit in the provincial/federal entry test... and even if you get 0 marks, you're SAT II score will be considered, not your entry test marks...
> 
> The point of all this is to confirm my domicile is in Punjab... So now, even tho I've done SAT II, I have to do the federal entry test to be eligible for a local student seat...
> 
> Throughout this entire discussion, Zafar said to me... 'Why don't you apply on a Foreign Seat?'... CMH look at SAT II, and immediately think of $$$'s... He desperately wanted me to apply as a foreign student, although I have the merit and all the requirements for a local student seat...
> 
> CMH have really lost all respect from me. It's true what people say about CMH. They are all corrupt and money-seeking leeches...
> 
> Again, Pray you Avoid it. I am now going to sit in the Provincial Entry Test I guess, close my eyes, and answer each question blindly, so I'm eligible for a local seat. I'm praying I get into a decent Government College, like KEMU, AIMC, SIMS or SKZMC and so I can avoid this monstrosity...
> 
> thanks for reading,,
> 
> rant over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Other than that... I recommend CMH to any foreign idiot who has too much money laying about, and can't get admission anywhere else in a govt college..:thumbsup:
> 
> *"Don't judge a book by its cover"*


*haha!!! GOOD MORNING







! lol, ITS NOT ONLY CMH!...it's EVERY PRIVATE COLLEGE IN PAKI.. ^_^ lovely isn't it..they tell you to apply on a foreign seat and no matter what the previous merit, you'll definitely get in! ( HELLO! Obviously you're as good as in with neat imported bundles of 18000 BUCKS at hand)*


----------



## ayin

AbrarAli1206 said:


> If you can give me a link ANYWHERE on the internet, that applying to a local seat on SAT II basis you need to do Pakistani MCAT too, I will appreciate it
> 
> thanksss...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pakistani students who did A-levels... Pretty sure they could either do SAT II or MCAT... most probably SAT II, cos it's more A-level related..


no Razas right, for local u HAVE to sit entry test, and students of pak who took a levels also take entry test for local seats, 
tey can also take SAT 2 to apply to foreign seats
lots of my cousins studied A level, and then sat entry test


----------



## yoyahyo

In all seriousness, there are only a handful of solid private schools in pakistan (aku and shifa are what come to mind among a few) but for the most part govt colleges are the better/safer places to get in. I personally am deciding between shifa and HEC (leaning shifa b/c of USMLE emphasis)..I would stay away from many of these newer private college as well as places like CMH (especially if you're a foreigner) b/c they are just after your $..not saying every college isn't but in many cases they will give you admission just to squeeze as much out of you as they can. In the mean time, lets just wait and see when HEC will finish this thing up. I hope it works out for those who were looking at CMH among others


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> no Razas right, for local u HAVE to sit entry test, and students of pak who took a levels also take entry test for local seats,
> tey can also take SAT 2 to apply to foreign seats
> lots of my cousins studied A level, and then sat entry test


I agree with all of you...

However - Everywhere it says you either do 50% SAT II *OR* 50% MCAT + Federal/Providencial entry test... No-where does it say, local students can't apply on SAT II basis...

They're telling me I should've done the Pakistani MCAT, not American... You've confused me there... I don't know much about MCAT... BECAUSE I WAS NEVER MEANT TO DO IT IN THE 1st PLACE!!!

This is written by PMDC...

_(2) Admission on merit seats/ Pakistani seats in private colleges and_
_foreign seats/ self finance seats in public and private colleges_
_a. Admission in a private college and in a public medical or dental_
_college on reserved seats/ self finance/special seats/ quota seats shall_
_given only to a candidate who has passed an examination has_
_qualification as per (1) proviso above and after study from Pakistan_
_and in Pakistan examination of equivalent to intermediate level of_
_Pakistan from a foreign university or examining body or foreign_
_education system with three subjects out of which Biology and_
_Chemistry are essential subjects with 60% marks in aggregate as_
_certified by IBCC to be equivalent to FSc/HSSC/intermediate. The_
_equivalence by IBCC in the above terms shall be accepted in_
_aggregate and the candidate shall be eligible for admission in the_
_MBBSIBDS course with any study group whichever the IBCC may_
_write._
*The candidate shall have to appear in the provincial entry test or in*
*lieu of the entry test of the admission authority, the candidates*
*having qualification and study from abroad is required to have*
*passed SAT II examination score with minimum 550 marks in each*
*of the three subjects of which two have to be Biology and Chemistry*
_*or MCAT with minimum aggregate score of 24.* The candidate is_
_required to present a valid TOEFL or IELT with a minimum score of_
_500 or 5.5 only if the medium of instruction of study two years prior_
_to application for admission/entry test is not English. An alternate to_
_TOEFL and IELT is a certification by NUML Islamabad after a one_
_year English language course."_

What Shalamar have wrote I guess is pretty condemning for me... But CMH don't have that in their prospectus!!!! 

And the debate continues...

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, thanks alot for taking some time and writing on here... I really appreciate it, and on behalf of everyone and myself, thanks


----------



## Raza339

Ye no I agree the prospectus for cmh didn't really separate the two categories but ye that's how they do it. And I was just saying that for foreign seat you can use sat 2 or american MCAT wasn't trying to confuse you sorry. And lastly the pmdc thing u highlighted says student who studied abroad ie. Foreign student but this whole section seems like its for foreign seat they even talk about TOEFL...... Basically that part is saying for foreign seat u can do sat 2 or american MCAT ? ..... You were trying to see if you could find where it says locals can use sat 2 for local seat....But like I said prospectus u get days before admission this was something everyone should have known ... Lol the debate ends for me you can keep going


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Raza339 said:


> Ye no I agree the prospectus for cmh didn't really separate the two categories but ye that's how they do it. And I was just saying that for foreign seat you can use sat 2 or american MCAT wasn't trying to confuse you sorry. And lastly the pmdc thing u highlighted says student who studied abroad ie. Foreign student but this whole section seems like its for foreign seat they even talk about TOEFL...... Basically that part is saying for foreign seat u can do sat 2 or american MCAT ? ..... You were trying to see if you could find where it says locals can use sat 2 for local seat....But like I said prospectus u get days before admission this was something everyone should have known ... Lol the debate ends for me you can keep going



The thing is they are accepting me as a local student... They are accepting my SAT II score for a local seat... However they are saying I need to do the MCAT or the other entry test for eligibility purposes - and this is not said anywhere, that if you've done SAT you have to do MCAt to be eligible... it says one OR the other... And no matter what marks I get, even if it is 0/1100 in my MCAT they will accept my SAT II score instead of the MCAT...

WHAT THE HELL IS THE POINT OF THAT? It's just silly...

Colonel Zafar even said to me, 'just sit the MCAT/Provicial entry exam, and even if you get 0/1100... we'll consider your SAT II score instead...'

Thing is I can't go back in time and sit an exam to get 0/1100 :!: MCAT's date has passed, and registration for the other provincial tests have closed... :S

CMH are only doing this to make cashhh, and instead of giving seats to students on Merit who deserve it, they're give seats to foreigners with lower merit who have the $$$'s... FACT


----------



## jiasajid

HEC MADE THE MERIT !!!!!!!!! CALL THEM AND FIND OUT !!!!!!!!!! I CALLED THEM THEY TOLD ME THEY HAVE THE LIST READY !! 
I GOT IN !







ALHUMDOLILLAH !


----------



## AbrarAli1206

yep...

...just spoke to Muhammad Aslam at HEC... here's his number everyone - so you can annoy him some more... *05190402124* rang him, and on the 5th time he picked up...

...at first he denied they were giving out results... then I told him that other people have got theirs... Then he told me that I got in, and that they'd be sending out letters tomorrow...

 good luck to everyone

- - - Updated - - -

Alhamdullilah


----------



## zara riaz

WELL DONEEE! I'll call them now as welll. Where did you get in?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Checkkkkkk yourrrrrr inboxxxxxx 

- - - Updated - - -

Aslam told me I got into KEMU... 

...but I won't believe it until I have some proof in the form of a letter/document... so.... :S

just waiting for letters/e-mails/phone calls now :!:

- - - Updated - - -

he also said, in the next few days EAD will release their PTAP list, and if you get into KEMU there, you need to tell us - so we can give your seat to someone else :O ...anxious times... :!:


----------



## furqan99

What was your equivalence mark for PTAP?
And do you know the exact date the results will be posted?


----------



## yoyahyo

Here is the link to check your HEC SFS results...need your passport #

I got into Ayub if anyone is wondering 

results.aspx


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Great Stuff


----------



## yoyahyo

officially KE? ^


----------



## AbrarAli1206

for PTAP, my marks were 969/1100... 

and I'm not sure when the list will be out.. could be the end of this week, or most probably next week...

- - - Updated - - -

yaaaaa! <3 KEMU <3

*



Syed Abrar Ali Rizvi xxxxxxxxx UK/Pak 91 MBBS King Edward Medical University, Lahore






*

- - - Updated - - -

That 'Great Stuff' was more of a 'Great Stuff' that you got into Ayub that a 'Great Stuff' for the link...  

Thanks for the Link!!!!!!!!


----------



## yoyahyo

hahaha, no worries man. I figured ..I don't know if i ll go though. Got into shifa and since I want to go back to states I may just stick with that cause their USMLE "prep" is better...although this is gonna be tough to turn down. Ayub is pretty solid. I think it was my 3rd choice too


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Better to have lots of choices and be spoilt for them - then to have none at all... right?  

- - - Updated - - -

Woke up for Fajr to find this...  #buzzing

- - - Updated - - -

I tried to be subtle, but the marks I put on my very 1st post, were actually me real marks 

Only marks I didn't put up was O-level equivalence, which came out to be 801/900...


----------



## yoyahyo

dude i don't think anyone cares lol..just enjoy your success and relax...i think we all deserve a little break. (which is why this site is close to dead)


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Hahah, yeah...

Sorry, just got lots of messages in my inbox asking for my scores :S

Can't relax just yet - PTAP list yet to be done :!:


----------



## imaaan

:woot::woot::roll::roll:


----------



## ayin

yoyahyo said:


> hahaha, no worries man. I figured ..I don't know if i ll go though. Got into shifa and since I want to go back to states I may just stick with that cause their USMLE "prep" is better...although this is gonna be tough to turn down. Ayub is pretty solid. I think it was my 3rd choice too


what was your first choice?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Anyone heard from PTAP?! When's their merit list gonna be out?! 

I'm gonna give them a ring......


----------



## yoyahyo

Imaan where did you get in?

- - - Updated - - -



ayin said:


> what was your first choice?



I think King Edward lol but that was because of my parents..I want to stay in islamabad so I'm still double checking to make sure I'm making the right decision. Anybody know the deadline to let them know?


----------



## fati1

I thought they were supposed to send a letter ... it'll probably state the last date on the letter


----------



## ayin

18th November


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> 18th November


18th November is......? :!:


----------



## ayin

got my letter from HEC, it states we have to inform them by 18th November


----------



## jiasajid

you live in Pakistan? still did not receive anything from hec.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

jiasajid said:


> you live in Pakistan? still did not receive anything from hec.


same :/


----------



## ayin

yh i do, i got it a few days ago, probably because i live close to islamabad. They delivered it by TCS and it usually takes 2 days from Islamabad to get to my city


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> yh i do, i got it a few days ago, probably because i live close to islamabad. They delivered it by TCS and it usually takes 2 days from Islamabad to get to my city


Just got my letter... It was mailed on the 7th...

Ayin was right, it says that the deadline to 'send your consent is on or before 18.11.2013...'

But it doesn't say when we have to submit fees! :!:


----------



## ayin

I think we have to confirm our choice with them first, then they will send us further instructions. Only after we get the all clear form them then we can deposit fees.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> I think we have to confirm our choice with them first, then they will send us further instructions. Only after we get the all clear form them then we can deposit fees.


Ah, that makes a lot of sense... Still tho, I'll probably ring up and confirm...! :thumbsup:


----------



## jiasajid

Still no letter !! 
And about the fee..as far as i know...we have to give our consent to hec
Then they will make a final list of names and send it to the respective colleges...the colleges will mail/email us letters containing information about when we have to show up at the college with fee and documents and stuff like that. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Spoke to EAD...

They said that their chairman and all the admin people were still sorting through the files, and etc...

He said to *ring back tomorrow, when they should have completed their PTAP merit list... *:!:


----------



## jiasajid

Got my letter ! Okay so about the consent, do we have to scan the letter and attach it to the email while emailing them the consent or is that unnecessary?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

jiasajid said:


> Got my letter ! Okay so about the consent, do we have to scan the letter and attach it to the email while emailing them the consent or is that unnecessary?


It says to either e-mail them - But they don't reply!
or
It says to fax them - But I'm not 60 years old, and I've never used a fax machine...

So I'm just gonna ring them to confirm and give my consent... I Hope that will be enough!


----------



## jiasajid

Yea I just emailed them and called shortly after emailing them my consent( without attaching the form) they said they got the email and that now I am not to contact them but to contact my respective college.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry

Hey I actually got into AIMC under HEC and yes I didn't receive any letter.
I just wanted to know what if i don't want to go to AIMC because my first preference was KEMU.
How would I know when they upgrade the merit list? I mean like before submitting the fee or after that?
Because I am currently in a better college, I would rather scarifies that for KEMU.
Any updated knowledge please ?


----------



## jiasajid

Best to call them and ask for they can answer that better for you :thumbsup:


----------



## furqan99

Hey, do you have any knowledge, whether the merit list for the full foreigners are made together with Pakistani foreigners or separately?


----------



## jiasajid

furqan99 said:


> Hey, do you have any knowledge, whether the merit list for the full foreigners are made together with Pakistani foreigners or separately?


Together! Paki "foreigner" or "full foreigner"...there is one thing in common and that is a foreign passport.!

- - - Updated - - -

as far is HEC is concerned,,,,


----------



## furqan99

For PTAP ?


----------



## jiasajid

only one merit list is made for PTAP as well..no matter which foreigner you are..u need a foreign passport and have to have passed F.Sc (HSSC) from abroad PHYSICALLY. latter is not a necessary condition to apply to HEC..but it is necessary for PTAP.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

@jiasajid is on fire... :woot:


----------



## jiasajid




----------



## french vanilla

when is EAD going to release the list ? will it be on EAD web site ?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

french vanilla said:


> when is EAD going to release the list ? will it be on EAD web site ?


They told me that they'd definitely have the list done and put up on the website by the 20th...

However, I advise you phone them everyday to find out if/where they've alloted you a seat...


----------



## yoyahyo

Why would you bother people who are going to decide if you're going to go to med school cheaper than most foreigners...just wait..when you call you're not letting them do their job, even if they're not doing much of anything. You telling them what to do from another country isn't going to make them go any faster either..it ll just make them mad and potentially take longer


----------



## AbrarAli1206

yoyahyo said:


> Why would you bother people who are going to decide if you're going to go to med school cheaper than most foreigners...just wait..when you call you're not letting them do their job, even if they're not doing much of anything. You telling them what to do from another country isn't going to make them go any faster either..it ll just make them mad and potentially take longer


ummm...because I rang yesterday, and he told me to ring today?

Also, HEC's deadline is 18th Nov, and if they officially release their list by 20th, then I'll be in a pickle...  I need to know whether to accept HEC's seat, or whether to let go of my seat for someone else, so I can take my PTAP seat...

I thought I explained it to you before, that you gotta get on the back's of people to get stuff done in Pakistan... This ain't England or America, where they'll stick to their deadlines, and breastfeed you all the information... You want info, you gotta get it yourself.


----------



## yoyahyo

So then you call them today and then when it gets closer, like on the 15 or 16th and explain your predicament. You don't call everyday like an annoying child telling them you want your results or else you're going to throw a fit because you are talking to people older than you...in Pakistan you have to respect those same people you want to build connections with or they ll screw you over when they get the chance...but I'm sure you knew that..


----------



## AbrarAli1206

yoyahyo said:


> So then you call them today and then when it gets closer, like on the 15 or 16th and explain your predicament. You don't call everyday like an annoying child telling them you want your results or else you're going to throw a fit because you are talking to people older than you...in Pakistan you have to respect those same people you want to build connections with or they ll screw you over when they get the chance...but I'm sure you knew that..


I'll call them everyday if I like. Because when my dad speaks to Aftab Ahmed Khan, they enjoy long wonderful conversations together  Can you stop telling me what to do, I'm not 7. I let my dad do the talking cos' he's a professional in phone calls. He's mesmerising... :woot: Plus, I can't speak Urdu well 

You call them whenever you like and do what you want. I don't give a *£?! :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

*Just Spoke with EAD about PTAP nice an early at 9 A.M *
Spoke to Aftab Ahmed Khan. He said that yesterday (he is in Peshawar because his wife and children are ill  ), EAD folk gathered at the Serena Hotel in Islamabad with their superiors and finalised all the students' application - to make sure that they were all correct and legitimate.. 

He said, that today they have given all the students' application to their DS - I think Deputy Secretary or something like that... He will confrm the final list... 

He told us to ring back later today or tomorrow to speak to Nabeel who is the typist. He types up the lists... And ask him for more info...

Inshallah today or tomorrow it should be finalised  but am I gonna ring tomorrow? Duh, ofc!


----------



## ayin

but tomorrow is Muharam holidays! they wont be there


----------



## AbrarAli1206

:!:

- - - Updated - - -

I'll try and ring later today!!! :wth:

- - - Updated - - -

Just rang EAD for only the second time today... 

They're not giving the scores :/ However, if you give them your name - they do confirm if your application is complete, and is being processed and considered...

which is good news nevertheless!  ...they just repeated that 20th November is the date they'll release their merit list... :!:


----------



## AbrarAli1206

*Dad just spoke to Aftab Ahmed Khan*... He's back, but his children are still unwell 

He told us that they are making the final drafts, and sending it to their deputy secretary...

*He said that the highest score this year was a student from UK who got 974 *:!:

I asked him about my prospects of getting in... And he said inshallah, and that either on the 18th or 20th they'll finalise - nothing new there... 

He said the *second highest students had scores of 969*


----------



## braeem

hey guys can anyone tell me what the last date of submission was? a guy at UHS told me it was 28 Nov. im not in the mood to go to shifa. regret not applying on foreign seat :/


----------



## AbrarAli1206

braeem said:


> hey guys can anyone tell me what the last date of submission was? a guy at UHS told me it was 28 Nov. im not in the mood to go to shifa. regret not applying on foreign seat :/


Where have you applied and how have you applied?

Most of us are confused about the submission of fees, so don't feel like you're alone!


----------



## imaaan

medical colleges are asking to contact ''foreign affairs minister'' to get info abt submission of fee n documents :arghh::arghh: bhaaar me jao sb


----------



## furqan99

Hey I have just figured out, there are actually 5 seats for KEMU and 5 seats for AIMC under PTAP,
8 in total of these are given to Pakistani origin, and 2 are given to pure foreigners which were forwarded through embassy, 
So my chances are really low


----------



## LizC

Hey so do you guys know when exactly classes will start? For FJMC specifically?


----------



## Emma101

furqan99 said:


> Hey I have just figured out, there are actually 5 seats for KEMU and 5 seats for AIMC under PTAP,
> 8 in total of these are given to Pakistani origin, and 2 are given to pure foreigners which were forwarded through embassy,
> So my chances are really low


wats ur aggregate??? n did u apply for both ptap and sfs?

- - - Updated - - -



LizC said:


> Hey so do you guys know when exactly classes will start? For FJMC specifically?


hec wont tell us anything about when classes start..u'll have to contact the college to find out


----------



## LizC

Oh wow :/ Kay thanks anyway


----------



## AbrarAli1206

imaaan said:


> medical colleges are asking to contact ''foreign affairs minister'' to get info abt submission of fee n documents :arghh::arghh: bhaaar me jao sb


I think it's 'Ministry of Foreign Affairs'... 

I advise you all confirm and give your consents to HEC for SFS seats... and then on Monday the 18th of November, go and speak to your respective colleges for more information about fees/starting of classes... show them your letter sent to you by HEC as some proof!... Then take the next step from there, if they ask you to go speak to some other people...

If you're waiting for PTAP, at least your HEC seat will be confirmed...


----------



## furqan99

I applied for ptap.only with 921 equivalence


----------



## AbrarAli1206

furqan99 said:


> I applied for ptap.only with 921 equivalence


I think you've got a good shot at Alama Iqbal Medical College


----------



## furqan99

Inshallah


----------



## AbrarAli1206

furqan99 said:


> Inshallah


Inshallah 

And I also think you've got a chance at KEMU = albeit may be a small one...! 

If you look at last years merit list, it's very heartening for us lot... however it can be mis-leading too as there will be a plethora of students this time round :? 

Inshallah we'll all get in where we want to get in, and crucially - where we deserve to get in


----------



## imaaan

going to do the same thnx fr the long lecture


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Imaaaaaaaaan! You applied for PTAP too?!?!? :!:


----------



## braeem

i havnt applied :/ and i guess the deadline has passed so just getting info incase i wana apply next year.Btw whats the lowest merit for getting into govt colleges on foreign seat?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

It changes every year...

There's 2 ways for a foreign student to get into a govt college in Pakistan...

1. PTAP by EAD
2. SFS by HEC

PTAP only look at your FSc equivalence... Last year 2012/2013, the final merit was 886/1100 .. see here, http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...l-assistance-programme-session-2012-13-a.html

but there are only 15 seats for that, so competition is fierce...

For HEC, I'm not sure what the final merit is... they don't post their merit lists for everyone to see... And it depends on where you want to go...

hope that was useful 

- - - Updated - - -

just make sure you have all the required documents in hand + make sure they're attested... This can take some time, so it's good to sort yourself out early...

for example;

1. Have you got all your equivalences? A-level/Fsc? O-level/Matric?
2. Make sure you have copies of your passport, etc
3. Make sure you have passport sized photographs, like about 10-15
4. Do you need to sit the SAT II exam orrrrrr?

etc...

So when it comes to the time of submitting your application, everything is in order and there's no need to panic


----------



## braeem

ohh i see. by the way when was the last date of submitting these documents? ...but can we give Mcat score instead of Sat 2?


----------



## imaaan

no I applied only for hec seat.. :red: my fsc marks were gud enough to apply fr it bt I thought it is only for Pakistani origin foreigners

- - - Updated - - -

game is over now..!


----------



## furqan99

Where r u from?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

braeem said:


> ohh i see. by the way when was the last date of submitting these documents? ...but can we give Mcat score instead of Sat 2?


HEC's SFS last date was like Sept 30th...
EAD's PTAP last date was like October 31st...

I think you can give either... but I'm not 100% sure... MCAT for foreigners is tough because it's largely based on FSc - especially if you've done A-levels, SAT II is your best bet...


----------



## AbrarAli1206

It says on the UHS prospectus, that...

*Commencement of MBBS Classes starts on 2nd December* :!:


----------



## jiasajid

AbrarAli1206 said:


> It says on the UHS prospectus, that...
> 
> *Commencement of MBBS Classes starts on 2nd December* :!:



Yea. Why the "Eek"


----------



## AbrarAli1206

jiasajid said:


> Yea. Why the "Eek"


It just feels like it's soooooooooo soon!!! :!:

- - - Updated - - -

I'm freakin outttttttttttt :woot:


----------



## imaaan

[h=5]here iz the UHS 1st merit list...!!!!
http://www.swfcabin.com/swf-files/1306266804.swf
www.swfcabin.com[/h]


----------



## furqan99

Aaaaaargh! 
:what::what:
Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiasajid

AbrarAli1206 said:


> It just feels like it's soooooooooo soon!!! :!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm freakin outttttttttttt :woot:




I think even that's too late ! 

- - - Updated - - -

Can't wait!

- - - Updated - - -

OUCH...86.1%
:roll:


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Apparently this is the real merit list for open merit students...

UHS 1st MBBS Merit List 2013-14 | Educational Blog


----------



## furqan99

Thats not a prank right !!!!


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emma101

classes start on 2nd december :O *panic attack*


----------



## ayin

some of us start on 25th NOVEMBER:!::!::!:!


----------



## Emma101

aying which college are you going to? doesn't the UHS prospectus say that all classes are supposed to start on 2nd december? i got admission in sheikh zayed and i called the admissions office but they didn't tell me anything about when classes start or when the last date is to submit the fee for international students


----------



## ayin

UHS deals with punjab, i live in Peshawar, universities here are under KMU, and are starting in 7 days, and they ve called us in on 20th for interview, formalities really, and to deposit fees in dollars only


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Govt. Colleges MBBS classes start on 2nd December. Confirmed by UHS's Muhammad Atif...

Fee is exactly what it says on the document, so for me it'd be $10,000's... Confirmed.

Colleges have to send our applications to the Health Dept. in the Lahore Secretariat... who will then pass it onto UHS... And then they will give out final letters written by the vice-principles of the respective institute to the students... so the final date to pay fees is still unclear + unmentioned... 

Muhammad Aslam at HEC has been sacked, because... *'woh longon ko tang kar raha tha' ... *Confirmed

- - - Updated - - -

Atif told me that I shouldn't have given my consent to HEC's SFS. Instead I should've asked for a delay. Because now, a student may not get an admission because of me  ...but inshallah I'll get a PTAP seat, so there will be a spare seat for someone lucky!

Giving your consent means agreeing to the SFS 100%, and that basically you won't back out... :woot: However, if you get a PTAP seat, by all means you're entitled to take that...

Interesting question by dad asked me... What if you get into KE via SFS, and AlMC via PTAP...? :O

Going to ring PTAP later... 

- - - Updated - - -



ayin said:


> some of us start on 25th NOVEMBER:!::!::!:!


:arghh:

- - - Updated - - -

aq58, I can't reply to your private message until you make some room in your inbox...


----------



## ali240

*Hey...*

Salam,

I am a Canadian student and I applied to HEC before sep 30 but my SAT marks came a month late due to which I am waiting for the second list. I had a 91% in canada and after equivalency it dropped to a 76%... after adding my SATII marks my aggregate has bumped to a 81% and out of curiosity I was wondering if you guyz could leme know your aggregates so that I can get an idea whether I should wait for an year and apply to hec next year or shell i send my consent to private college in lahore like CMH ( assuming my aggregate is low ?  ) 

Also, if any of you got selected through first merit and are not sending your consents to HEC; could you kindly let me know so i can get an idea if there will be any empty seats for second list for me to hope on ? 

regards,
Ali

- - - Updated - - -

are any of you not going to send consents to hec ?


----------



## Fayyaaz

*Merit List For PTAP 2013/14*

Does anyone hav any idea of when the merit list for PTAP will b out.Im not Pakistani or foreign student of pak origin. I'm from Mauritius and we receive 8 seats for MBBS under PTAP each yr. I'm already shortlisted through ministryof edu in mauritius. Does anyone hav any idea of when we will b informed if we hav been put in a college or not??


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ali240 said:


> Salam,
> 
> I am a Canadian student and I applied to HEC before sep 30 but my SAT marks came a month late due to which I am waiting for the second list. I had a 91% in canada and after equivalency it dropped to a 76%... after adding my SATII marks my aggregate has bumped to a 81% and out of curiosity I was wondering if you guyz could leme know your aggregates so that I can get an idea whether I should wait for an year and apply to hec next year or shell i send my consent to private college in lahore like CMH ( assuming my aggregate is low ?  )
> 
> Also, if any of you got selected through first merit and are not sending your consents to HEC; could you kindly let me know so i can get an idea if there will be any empty seats for second list for me to hope on ?
> 
> regards,
> Ali
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> are any of you not going to send consents to hec ?


WaElakum Asalam,

I've been given a seat through HEC's SFS... but I've been told I'm 2nd on the PTAP merit list, so I'm sure I'm going to get a PTAP seat inshallah... And i know a few other people who'll get PTAP seats too, who have already given their consent to HEC...

HEC therefore will have empty seats for sure...

- - - Updated - - -



Fayyaaz said:


> Does anyone hav any idea of when the merit list for PTAP will b out.Im not Pakistani or foreign student of pak origin. I'm from Mauritius and we receive 8 seats for MBBS under PTAP each yr. I'm already shortlisted through ministryof edu in mauritius. Does anyone hav any idea of when we will b informed if we hav been put in a college or not??


I spoke to PTAP people today... They said it could take another 3/4 days... altho I'm confident we should know the results by the 20th...

The highest equivalence score was 974, followed by 969... I was told this by Aftab Ahmed Khan - the Section Officer...


----------



## ali240

Hey Abrar, thanks for replying, do you know once you get into ptap if your consent will be atomtcly returned and ur seat will be vacant or do I have to wait till classes start for students switching to ptap for their seats to be vacant at hec ,,,

thanks..


----------



## AbrarAli1206

My friend,

I remember HEC told me several times that if I get into PTAP, that I make sure I tell HEC, so they can give my seat to someone else... They were adamant I do this with haste!

So as soon as I hear some news (inshallah good) from PTAP, I will personally call HEC and tell them I withdraw my consent from their SFS... Thus rendering my seat free for someone else...


----------



## ali240

got it... cool !
thanks

- - - Updated - - -

does anyone know wht was the merit cut off for hec ?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

what was your merit?!


----------



## furqan99

The list is supposed to be declared by 20th, I am also a foreign of a non Pakistani origin, what were your scores ?


----------



## ali240

is it poss if we can create our own merit list ? 
if ppl can post whr they got addmson and their aggrgte


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ali240 said:


> is it poss if we can create our own merit list ?
> if ppl can post whr they got addmson and their aggrgte


Please, don't try and make your own merit list... There's only a few days left, it'll be out really soon + you'll be wasting your time... Trust me!
I've seen it on other peoples' threads, it never works... + you'll always be missing people who aren't subscribed to this website...

Merit for PTAP will close around 900 +/- 15... And that's an educated guess...

I'm gonna ring EAD tomorrow again, and squeeze out some more info...

Feel free to share your scores tho, no harm in that


----------



## furqan99

You're right, 
i am just freaking out.. 
i need my results urgently to make a move, 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fayyaaz

I just called EAD and the receptionist told me that aftaab Ahmad khan will not b coming today. He asked me to call back tomorrow..


----------



## ali240

are you guys waitng to hear from ptap ?
they told me 1 week ago tht list wll come out on 22

- - - Updated - - -

does any one have M Aslam`s num (HEC)?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Fayyaaz said:


> I just called EAD and the receptionist told me that aftaab Ahmad khan will not b coming today. He asked me to call back tomorrow..


I just called... the person said that he was in a meeting...  I think they're being bombarded with calls, and so are hiding 

- - - Updated - - -



ali240 said:


> are you guys waitng to hear from ptap ?
> they told me 1 week ago tht list wll come out on 22
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> does any one have M Aslam`s num (HEC)?


yep, we are waiting for PTAP...

Aslam has been fired... UHS told me...


----------



## ali240

wth ? why ??


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Muhammad Atif - the director of Media and Publications at UHS told me :

*"Mehnay HEC keh Muhammad Aslam ko Friday ko hi farig kar diya. Woh logon ko tang ka raha tha"


*:thumbsup:


----------



## ali240

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Muhammad Atif - the director of Media and Publications at UHS told me :
> 
> *"Mehnay HEC keh Muhammad Aslam ko Friday ko hi farig kar diya. Woh logon ko tang ka raha tha"
> 
> 
> *:thumbsup:




am confused.. lol... how can a UHS director fire someone at HEC and firday was 10 muharram everything was closed..


----------



## AbrarAli1206

UHS are crazy powerful! :woot:

And tbh, I don't know... I'm just telling you what he told me... Maybe he sent a letter? There are thousands of different possibilities... Maybe he's not even fired?!

Who knows...? I'm just writing what I've been told... 

- - - Updated - - -

Maybe he skyped!


----------



## ali240

lool less see 

- - - Updated - - -

i am preety sure hes not fired.. cuz hes the sole dude who knows all about this addmission stuff.. and to get some one in.. they prolly still need aslam for traning  
do u have any num tht i can call and get update from hec..
the num i had of aslams.. no one picks up 

- - - Updated - - -

051-90402124?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Ok mate whatever...

Ghayyur Fatima is the head of the entire thing, Aslam was below the Assistant Director who was Rabia Jehanzeb...And apparently Jehanzeb's moved to a different department... He is not the '_sole dude who knows all about this admission stuff'_... I went to their office, In his room, there were 2 other people who were whizzing around looking busy...

Furthermore, it doesn't really matter if he's been fired or not. All the medical colleges probably already have the list of all the students in the SFS... How do i know? I went to my college, and I saw my name in their list of students admitted on the SFS...

That's the exact same number I had of Aslams... Rang 5 times, no answer... 

Best bet is to e-mail now... Good luck there!


----------



## ali240

lol.. yeah for u guyz it doesnt matter.. but for me it does.. cuz my concern is with the second list...
but I hope Allah has planned out someting behtarr for me


----------



## Taimor

Can i apply now for sfs?

- - - Updated - - -

I have given uhs test i got 964 my fsc marks are 906


----------



## Fayyaaz

I've heard frm someone that courses will commence on 2 Dec. So how com if it's taking so much time just for processing the application n we will need travel from our country to pak, will we get enough time for preparations? bkoz for the time being we r not even sure if we r getting in or not!


----------



## ali240

Fayyaaz said:


> I've heard frm someone that courses will commence on 2 Dec. So how com if it's taking so much time just for processing the application n we will need travel from our country to pak, will we get enough time for preparations? bkoz for the time being we r not even sure if we r getting in or not!




ur waiting for ptap right ?
u can call them and ask them where u r on the merit list ?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Taimor said:


> Can i apply now for sfs?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have given uhs test i got 964 my fsc marks are 906


The deadline to apply for HEC's SFS was 30th September 2013... so you can't apply now... but you can think about applying for next year 

- - - Updated - - -



Fayyaaz said:


> I've heard frm someone that courses will commence on 2 Dec. So how com if it's taking so much time just for processing the application n we will need travel from our country to pak, will we get enough time for preparations? bkoz for the time being we r not even sure if we r getting in or not!


Yepp, MBBS classes start on 2nd December for Govt. Colleges... It's really short notice I know!  My dad thinks that it is probable that they may start classes at a later date...  Hence the panic attacks earlier on in this thread...!

- - - Updated - - -

Spoke to PTAP people around an hour ago... They said that everything's in place... All they are waiting for is the Deputy Secretary to sign the documents :!:

These administration procedures in Pakistan always take 2-3 days 

He said what he always says, call-back tomorrow! :woot:


----------



## Fayyaaz

8 seats r reserved for Mauritian nationals in the discipline of MBBS. After selection by the competent authorities in Mauritius, only 4 applications were retained (incl me) and forwarded to EAD. All I'm hoping is to get in in sha allah.. The rmaining 4 vacant seats will b granted to students of pak origin as stated by the PTAP ppl.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

What was your equivalence?! and which institution/s do you want to get into?!


----------



## ayin

AbrarAli1206 said:


> UHS are crazy powerful! :woot:
> 
> And tbh, I don't know... I'm just telling you what he told me... Maybe he sent a letter? There are thousands of different possibilities... Maybe he's not even fired?!
> 
> Who knows...? I'm just writing what I've been told...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Maybe he skyped!


i don't think he can really fire him, unless he gave him that position in the first place...:!

- - - Updated - - -



Fayyaaz said:


> 8 seats r reserved for Mauritian nationals in the discipline of MBBS. After selection by the competent authorities in Mauritius, only 4 applications were retained (incl me) and forwarded to EAD. All I'm hoping is to get in in sha allah.. The rmaining 4 vacant seats will b granted to students of pak origin as stated by the PTAP ppl.


woah , i didn't know anything about a program specifically for Mauritia, did it start this year, the merit list last year didn't show any Mauritian nationals, maybe theres a different merit list...are u sure Mauritia gets 8 seats, because there's only 15? this is really interesting...:woot:


----------



## furqan99

Yeah, are you sure Mauritan gets 8 ???
cuz Turkey gets 2 and like ayin says there are only 15..
There is a seperate merit created for pure foreigners, and it has been like this for many years I guess...


----------



## Fayyaaz

Since Mauritius is a developing country, we receive 8 seats for MBBS, 1 BDS, 4 engineering, 3 Bpharm. This is a separate quota for mauritians only. It is not necessary for us to do equivalency before applying, we havnt yet done our equivalency. The ambassador told us to do equivalency later n no merit list for us. Once we've been scrutinized by the ministry of edu the 8 seats for MBBS are exclusively reserved for mauritians. The colleges I listed in order of preference r AIMC, LUMHS, KMDC, DIMC, SMC, QMC


----------



## arslan98765

:thumbsup:


----------



## furqan99

Just met with Ahmad Aftab Khan he says the list for the forigners of non-pakistani origin will be declared on monday .... 
Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fayyaaz

Yes this is exactly what he told me. 
@ furqan what r the institutions u listed in order of preference n what's ur equivalence?


----------



## furqan99

921 kemu, aimc, rmc, dow 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## furqan99

How about you

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayin

furqan99 said:


> Just met with Ahmad Aftab Khan he says the list for the forigners of non-pakistani origin will be declared on monday ....
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


what?! ...not good!


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> what?! ...not good!


I spoke to Aftab Ahmed today too... He said the list is not done yet, ring back tomorrow! :roll:


----------



## ali240

the list for dual national is going to be posted seprtly thn foreigners ???


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ali240 said:


> the list for dual national is going to be posted seprtly thn foreigners ???


That's a very good question... I'm not entirely sure! I'll ring and ask tomorrow 

I think that of the 15 seats for MBBS, like maybe 4/5 are reserved for full-nationals... but I'm not sure...

I'll try and find out... :thumbsup:


----------



## furqan99

yeah I told you before the seats given to Foreigners of pakistani origin are different and plus more than pure foreigners
Like, there are 5 seats for kemu 5 seats for aimc in ptap basis.
Pakistani origin get 4 of these and pure foreigners get only 1, each...
For other universities the distribution might be different... 
This is what I have been told..


----------



## ayin

this is really urgent!!

WHO APPLIED THROUGH HEC, WITH HUMANITIES GROUP, AND SAT 2/ETEA, in Lahore, and got in?


anyone??? its really urgent, right at the last minute, my university isn't accepting my conversion into humanities


----------



## furqan99

yeah I told you before the seats given to Foreigners of pakistani origin are different and plus more than pure foreigners
Like, there are 5 seats for kemu 5 seats for aimc in ptap basis.
Pakistani origin get 4 of these and pure foreigners get only 1, each...
For other universities the distribution might be different... 
This is what I have been told.. but you can have a call as well


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Me 

- - - Updated - - -

Ah, I was just reading the UHS prospectus...

_*"Out of 72 MBBS seats under PTAP, 7 are reserved for Afghan*__*Refugees at previously existing seven institutions"
*_
So there probably are 8 seats reserved for Mauritius, and reserved seats for other nations too... Makes sense!


----------



## ayin

yh I was thinking about the 72 seats when fayyaaz mentioned the 8 Mauritian seats...so are there like any for England?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Hmmm... no I don't think so... 15 seats for the following nations (according to last years' list)...

1. UK
2. USA
3. Canada
4. Bahrain
5. Mexico

probably more...


----------



## LizC

You think there's a chance that they delay the beginning of classes to like mid-December? :/ I mean if ptap results don't get posted till Monday, I think they should allow for more than a week for us to prepare for classes, right?


----------



## Fayyaaz

The PTAP seats r available only in institutions in Punjab or in other provinces as well? Has anyone got a seat under sfs with maths instead of physics?
Bkoz I hav maths instead of physics n Ive applied under PTAP.


----------



## Emma101

Fayyaaz said:


> The PTAP seats r available only in institutions in Punjab or in other provinces as well? Has anyone got a seat under sfs with maths instead of physics?
> Bkoz I hav maths instead of physics n Ive applied under PTAP.


I got a seat under sfs n I didn't write the physics SAT exam i wrote bio,chem,math level 2. But u do need high school physics...


----------



## AbrarAli1206

LizC said:


> You think there's a chance that they delay the beginning of classes to like mid-December? :/ I mean if ptap results don't get posted till Monday, I think they should allow for more than a week for us to prepare for classes, right?


Yeahh, that's what my dad said...

Another thing Pakistan has taught me is that they almost never ever ever stick to their dates! Example - PTAP merit list was meant to be out yesterday! Also, when someone says 10 minutes, it means 2hours... etc etc They're all fibbers! 

However, saying that... I went to my college... And i wanted to hear it from them, that my classes start on 2nd December... And they said that they do... Who knows?! There's always room for change... Mid-December could be a possibility


----------



## templartehpro

Yeah you need to have the three science subjects taken in SAT Subject test, that is physics, chem, bio, i had 780, 800, 800 in my SATs, i think they're pretty facile.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

templartehpro said:


> Yeah you need to have the three science subjects taken in SAT Subject test, that is physics, chem, bio, i had 780, 800, 800 in my SATs, i think they're pretty facile.


That's bollocks...

Bio and Chem are compulsory... with a third choice of Math (1 or 2)/Physics

That's the same for every single place... and is the requirement from UHS...

_"The applicant has either appeared in the Entrance Test of_
_the Punjab _*OR passed SAT-II examination with a minimum*
*score of 550 marks in each subject i.e., Biology, Chemistry*
*and Physics/Mathematics *_OR passed American MCAT with_
_minimum aggregate score of 24. The validity period of SAT_
_II/MCAT scores shall be two years for the purpose of_
_admission_*." - UHS Prospectus 2013/2014

*"Candidate shall have to appear in the Provincial/Federal entry test and college aptitude test or in lieu, the candidate is required to pass SAT-II examination score with a minimum 550 marks in each of the three subjects of which two have to be Biology and Chemistry." - CMH Website
:thumbsup:


----------



## templartehpro

Umm, i was told about those 3 subjects when i visited the Universities, so i posted it here. Since you just gave a reference of the UHS syllabus, in that case, Math should be accepted, i guess.


----------



## imaaan

muhammad aslam was never fired, he is still on "fire"


----------



## AbrarAli1206

templartehpro said:


> Umm, i was told about those 3 subjects when i visited the Universities, so i posted it here. Since you just gave a reference of the UHS syllabus, in that case, Math should be accepted, i guess.


Hmmm... when did you visit the universities?!... This new rule of Bio + Chem being compulsory is of 2013/2014...

Are you applying this year for SFS or PTAP, or have you already applied in the past?

If you're applying this year, what's your FSc equivalence?


----------



## Fayyaaz

Has anybody rung EAD today? What did they say?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Fayyaaz said:


> Has anybody rung EAD today? What did they say?


I'm going to ring them after lunch, so around 2-3 o'clock...

Because by then, they'll have the entire morning to work hard to produce some results by the afternoon!!!!!!! 

Most probably, they'll say ring back tomorrow!


----------



## ali240

imaaan said:


> muhammad aslam was never fired, he is still on "fire"



i went to see him.. he isnt fired.. but hes moved to a different location..


----------



## imaaan

he is still on the "same" place.. met him yesterday.. "tappaaa" hua tha

- - - Updated - - -



AbrarAli1206 said:


> I'm going to ring them after lunch, so around 2-3 o'clock...
> 
> Because by then, they'll have the entire morning to work hard to produce some results by the afternoon!!!!!!!
> 
> Most probably, they'll say ring back tomorrow!


mr.ring man


----------



## ali240

[email protected] did you ask him if hes on the same place ? cuz he said hes training some one else now... for his postion as hes moved..


----------



## imaaan

it can be true i did nt ask anything else..


----------



## ali240

Abrar did you ring em ?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Yep, Just rang them now! How weird! I was just about to type!!! :!:

Aftab Ahmed Khan, and Nabeel the typist were on '*chutti'...
*
But the person I spoke to said it will take another 2-3 days... :?

So best bet is Monday I guess


----------



## furqan99

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ali240

sigh... sat sun they r closed...
i bet they`ll be late


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Just spoke to EAD...

Aftab and co are on chutti... The person said that Rawalpindi + Islamabad is in a state of unrest, so alot of places are closed, and progress is slow...

He said the merit list should be out next week... But he didn't give a day, and said it could be Monday, Friday or any day in between...

He also said that any application below equivalence 900 was rejected...

:woot:


----------



## furqan99

I am gonna blow up if they don't produce it on monday :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LizC

Next week? 
Oh my goodness, I'm gonna lose it. That could very well be next Friday.
Do they really expect us to be ready a couple of days after announcing the merit list. My parents don't even know when to get plane tickets to Lahore yet. And I'm guessing orientation is supposed to be a few days before classes actually begin?


----------



## ayin

guys a lot of people get late admission in pak, here its not a big deal if you miss the start, and I don't think they have such things as induction week

- - - Updated - - -

i cant wait for the merit list though, i think im going ot stick it up on my wall at home,


----------



## Fayyaaz

Applying through PTAP is so patience-testing. 
@ abrar hav u got a seat under sfs? Which uni?
Those applicantions with equivalence below 900 were not considered bkoz more than 15 applicants hav equiv above 900. Certainly those with higher equiv (above 900) will b given preference.

- - - Updated - - -



furqan99 said:


> I am gonna blow up if they don't produce it on monday :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


U applied through PTAP under Turkish scheme right?
Were there any kind of preselection in turkey for these 2 seats before ur application reached ead?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Fayyaaz said:


> Applying through PTAP is so patience-testing.
> @ abrar hav u got a seat under sfs? Which uni?
> Those applicantions with equivalence below 900 were not considered bkoz more than 15 applicants hav equiv above 900. Certainly those with higher equiv (above 900) will b given preference.


yep, I got a seat in the SFS at KEMU...

But I'm still waiting for PTAP... :woot:


----------



## ayin

so have your universities contacted you regarding your HEC seat


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Nope, no phone call - mobile or landline, no e-mail, no text, no fax, no pigeon... nothing.

:woot:


----------



## furqan99

Yeah they select among the best 2 of the applicants from Turkey and then we are left in the hands of ead people, we are placed to universities according to our merit

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayin

imaaan said:


> muhammad aslam was never fired, he is still on "fire"


is he still responding to the same landline no.?


----------



## ali240

yeah i think he is.. i called he picked up.. yestrday


----------



## ayin

ali240 said:


> yeah i think he is.. i called he picked up.. yestrday


kl, jzk


----------



## Fayyaaz

when will courses commence at Liaquat University of Medical & Health sciences?


----------



## ali240

any one ringing ead tdy ?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Fayyaaz said:


> when will courses commence at Liaquat University of Medical & Health sciences?


Not a clue... 

- - - Updated - - -



ali240 said:


> any one ringing ead tdy ?


I'm going to ring them a little later on, between 2-3, Inshallah ... 

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know what the local student fees are for the entire year for govt. colleges?!

I read somewhere it was like 30,000Rs but is that for the whole year or for one month? 

:!:


----------



## ali240

okay.. they said 1 week due to technical difficulties to moi


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Yep, just spoke to Nabeel from EAD...

He said we will know by the end of this month our official destinations...

He said there has been a delay due to the fact some students just sat their SAT II exams in October, and they were waiting for their results...

I gave him my name - and he said that they had given my proposal for KEMU, alhamdullilah 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ali240

congratz...


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ali240 said:


> congratz...


Thanks  But it's not confirmed yet... :!:

You should ring and ask which college they've provisionally proposed for you


----------



## ali240

am preety sure sat 2 marks came out on nov 24th


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ali240 said:


> am preety sure sat 2 marks came out on nov 24th


hmmm...

But it can take some time for paperwork... Like I know that I, myself and other people had trouble getting official score reports to send to them...

Just be patient  they can't delay it for too long now


----------



## ali240

oh they want official report É
i thought they can just use ur id and pass and confirm..


----------



## jiasajid

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Not a clue...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to ring them a little later on, between 2-3, Inshallah ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Does anyone know what the local student fees are for the entire year for govt. colleges?!
> 
> I read somewhere it was like 30,000Rs but is that for the whole year or for one month?
> 
> :!:


Yes the local student fee (in govt colleges) is around 30,000-36,000 Rps. per annum.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

jiasajid said:


> Yes the local student fee (in govt colleges) is around 30,000-36,000 Rps. per annum.


:woot: Oh myyyyyy!

I know someone whose daughter is in like primary school, and her fee is like 30,000Rs per month :!:

Local student fee is SO little... but still - for some people it's lots! :speechless:


----------



## Misbah

ali240 said:


> am preety sure sat 2 marks came out on nov 24th


Is it a fact or you heard that the Sat 2 score is posted?

- - - Updated - - -



jiasajid said:


> Yes the local student fee (in govt colleges) is around 30,000-36,000 Rps. per annum.


Hi, Abrar if the Sat II score is posted, please mention it to them when you call otherwise they will be waiting ......:thumbsup:


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Misbah said:


> Is it a fact or you heard that the Sat 2 score is posted?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Abrar if the Sat II score is posted, please mention it to them when you call otherwise they will be waiting ......:thumbsup:



Hey, I looked on the college board website...

The latest date which has just passed for the SAT II Exam, was November 2nd... And the scores were released on November 21st...

However, it is a fact that it can take some extra time for some people to receive their scores...

I spoke to EAD, students' proposals have been sent to their Deputy Secretary for approval, but they still haven't returned... All he has to do is sign them! :banghead:

Try phoning EAD on this number - *0519201868 
*
Ask them whether you got into the PTAP scheme, and if any university has been proposed for you... You'll have to give your name and equivalence...


----------



## naims

how are the hostels for foreign students in med and dental colleges in Lahore? does anyone know?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

naims said:


> how are the hostels for foreign students in med and dental colleges in Lahore? does anyone know?


did you have any particular college in mind?


----------



## fati1

Hey, anyone who is attending a kpk medical college via hec, I was just wondering if the UNi you've been accepted in has contacted you, or do we go ourself?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

fati1 said:


> Hey, anyone who is attending a kpk medical college via hec, I was just wondering if the UNi you've been accepted in has contacted you, or do we go ourself?


If you've been accepted by HEC, you should get another letter from HEC via the Health Department and UHS soon which will be written by the principle/vice-principle of the institution you applied to giving more info about fees + dates of classes...etc

That is what I was told when I visited UHS.

I haven't got mine yet, but I know someone who says they have... :woot:


----------



## naims

AbrarAli1206 said:


> did you have any particular college in mind?



Fatima Jinnah, allama iqbaal, king Edward, de mont...and oh what about Rawalpindi, hows hostels there


----------



## fati1

Neither have i.. i'm getting worried now.
thanks for the info though!! =)


----------



## jiasajid

AbrarAli1206 said:


> :woot: Oh myyyyyy!
> 
> I know someone whose daughter is in like primary school, and her fee is like 30,000Rs per month :!:
> 
> Local student fee is SO little... but still - for some people it's lots! :speechless:


She most probably goes to a private school that's why.
And as far as i know govt school and colleges don't cost much ESPECIALLY when students are accepted upon OPEN MERIT SEATS (That is the whole point of open-merit)

- - - Updated - - -



fati1 said:


> Neither have i.. i'm getting worried now.
> thanks for the info though!! =)


hey, When I got selected through HEC, I contacted my college and they (the college I got accepted in) sent me a letter after 3-4 days !
The letter stated the date by which I was supposed to report to college with the fee and documents. Did you call the college you got accepted in?
They are supposed to tell you everything. I went to my college AFTER they sent me my letter and email. So you should contact your college BEFORE actually going there.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

naims said:


> Fatima Jinnah, allama iqbaal, king Edward, de mont...and oh what about Rawalpindi, hows hostels there



hmmm... I've generally heard that hostel life is difficult... I know... It's vague... But honestly, I don't have a clue, because I've never experienced hostel life personally... Especially in Fatima Jinnah 

However. Personally, I think that if you think you're strong enough to withstand 5 years of vigorous undergraduate study, in the 40 degree heat, when no light is available, living in a hostel is just another something to motivate you through difficult times... If you have enough passion and desire to succeed, hostel life will be the least of your troubles...

Another option is to look for a nearby flat maybe, with a fellow student or a family member... :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



jiasajid said:


> She most probably goes to a private school that's why.
> And as far as i know govt school and colleges don't cost much ESPECIALLY when students are accepted upon OPEN MERIT SEATS (That is the whole point of open-merit)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hey, When I got selected through HEC, I contacted my college and they (the college I got accepted in) sent me a letter after 3-4 days !
> The letter stated the date by which I was supposed to report to college with the fee and documents. Did you call the college you got accepted in?
> They are supposed to tell you everything. I went to my college AFTER they sent me my letter and email. So you should contact your college BEFORE actually going there.


I went to my college... they said go to the Health Dept. or UHS... They will send the letter to you... He told me to get some diary number :!: to record my letter...

It's probably different for different uni's... All the ones under UHS, UHS will send a letter... Maybe that's why jia you got yours


----------



## fati1

HEY, who ever has secured a place via HEC in Kmc , KCD or Ayub... If you haven't paid yet, go to ur respective colleges and pay in dollars ASAP. Apparently the colleges r going to send back our documents to HEC


----------



## jiasajid

AbrarAli1206 said:


> hmmm... I've generally heard that hostel life is difficult... I know... It's vague... But honestly, I don't have a clue, because I've never experienced hostel life personally... Especially in Fatima Jinnah
> 
> However. Personally, I think that if you think you're strong enough to withstand 5 years of vigorous undergraduate study, in the 40 degree heat, when no light is available, living in a hostel is just another something to motivate you through difficult times... If you have enough passion and desire to succeed, hostel life will be the least of your troubles...
> 
> Another option is to look for a nearby flat maybe, with a fellow student or a family member... :thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my college... they said go to the Health Dept. or UHS... They will send the letter to you... He told me to get some diary number :!: to record my letter...
> 
> It's probably different for different uni's... All the ones under UHS, UHS will send a letter... Maybe that's why jia you got yours




but my college is also affiliated with uhs... its gov... and i got my letter from the principle of my college.. hec sent them the list of students selected (in that specific college) and then the college administration sent out letters right away... better contact your college.. aalso, the hec people said the college itself will send out letters.

- - - Updated - - -

but yea maybe different colleges go about it differently


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Spoke to EAD...

They say the merit list will be out next week...

:!:

:woot: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ali240

JOSSH... next week ? when ? friday  ? lol


----------



## ayin

but in PMDC 2013 regulations, I read 

- - - Updated - - -

All admissions for both public and private colleges- shall be
completed by 30th November each year and lists of admitted students shall
be submitted to PM&DC for their registration by PM&DC. Students
admitted after due date shall not be registered by PM&DC.
The Entry test shall be valid for only that year in the public and
private colleges. SAT and MCAT scores can be utilized within two years.

- - - Updated - - -

something else that may be useful

If the student wishes to leave the institution before the session or
within two weeks after the commencement of classes then there shall
be a 100% refund of all deposit fee except for the one time
admission fee. If the student wishes to leave the institution within
one month of joining or commencement of classes, there shall be
50% refund of all deposited fee and if the student wishes to leave the
institution after one month of commencement of classes then there
shall be no refund. (These are also criteria of HEC).


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> but in PMDC 2013 regulations, I read
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> All admissions for both public and private colleges- shall be
> completed by 30th November each year and lists of admitted students shall
> be submitted to PM&DC for their registration by PM&DC. Students
> admitted after due date shall not be registered by PM&DC.
> The Entry test shall be valid for only that year in the public and
> private colleges. SAT and MCAT scores can be utilized within two years.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> something else that may be useful
> 
> All admissions for both public and private colleges- shall be
> completed by 30th November each year and lists of admitted students shall
> be submitted to PM&DC for their registration by PM&DC. Students
> admitted after due date shall not be registered by PM&DC.
> The Entry test shall be valid for only that year in the public and
> private colleges. SAT and MCAT scores can be utilized within two years.


I tried ringing to raise your very valid issue...

Aftab had gone on chutti... and the other person failed to answer our query...

Going to ring back tomorrow to get a valid response...

:thumbsup:


----------



## ayin

jzk

sorry edited my post, didn't realise I pasted same point twice

- - - Updated - - -

also I wanted to confirm, to be 110% sure: a student shaving studied A levels abroad, without physics can apply on open merit seats/local in Punjab area


----------



## imaaan

got my seat confirmed.. going to attend orientation on December, 3rd.. keep waiting for ptap results

- - - Updated - - -



jiasajid said:


> but my college is also affiliated with uhs... its gov... and i got my letter from the principle of my college.. hec sent them the list of students selected (in that specific college) and then the college administration sent out letters right away... better contact your college.. aalso, the hec people said the college itself will send out letters.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> but yea maybe different colleges go about it differently




some colleges are going to contact students directly after hec confirmed their seats.. health deptt nd uhs isn't involved..
and that means u didn't get into FJMC??:red:


----------



## ali240

hey i dont think pmdc can do tht... they have to give recognization... there are about 150 student under ptap wholl be late from nov 30 2013..


----------



## jiasajid

imaaan said:


> got my seat confirmed.. going to attend orientation on December, 3rd.. keep waiting for ptap results
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some colleges are going to contact students directly after hec confirmed their seats.. health deptt nd uhs isn't involved..
> and that means u didn't get into FJMC??:red:




Your seat got confirmed through Hec? Which college? How come my college is'nt arranging orientation day  straight to introductory classes Dec 9 -_-

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiasajid

Those of you awaiting PTAP merit list..best of luck..inshAllah all of youz will get it! What better than MBBS on merit and for free 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Spoke to EAD...

They said it will be on the website tonight/tomorrow morning...

Inshallah!

:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

*PTAP MBBS + BDS MERIT LIST 2013/2014

*:!:...now that I've got your attention...  ... see the attached document


----------



## ali240

congrats budddyyy  and congrats to all..
now tell me how many of you are withdrawing from HEC


----------



## ayin

what...:!::!::!:
:woot::woot::woot:


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ali240 said:


> congrats budddyyy  and congrats to all..
> now tell me how many of you are withdrawing from HEC


Yep, me... I'll probably be withdrawing, if no hiccups occur with PTAP... 

- - - Updated - - -



ayin said:


> what...:!::!::!:
> :woot::woot::woot:


Well put.


----------



## ali240

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Yep, me... I'll probably be withdrawing, if no hiccups occur with PTAP...




lol okay.. and if u dont mind me asking when will that be  É the hec ppl are waiting for u guyz to withdraw so that they can allow the second list ppl a chance  pppl like me


----------



## AbrarAli1206

I know it's stupid - and some of you probably already know this, so sorry for repeating - but when the equivalences are the same, the person who's older in age gets preference...

I guess that's why people with the same equivalence, have their DOB's posted...

Silly that :/ ...you'd think they'd use SAT II's... maybe they did? who knows!?



- - - Updated - - -

I've already sent HEC an e-mail + I'll call tomorrow...

don't fret...


----------



## LizC

Congratulations to all who got in  I'll be attending FJMC inshaAllah.
Those of you who got in under PTAP, do we need to send a consent of any sort? Jazaks!


----------



## AbrarAli1206

LizC said:


> Congratulations to all who got in  I'll be attending FJMC inshaAllah.
> Those of you who got in under PTAP, do we need to send a consent of any sort? Jazaks!


Dunno,

I'm gonna ring them tomorrow for more info on classes, fees, consent etc etc...


----------



## LizC

Ok cool thank you!


----------



## ayin

ali240 said:


> congrats budddyyy  and congrats to all..
> now tell me how many of you are withdrawing from HEC


I withdrew ages ago


----------



## neeno

fati1 said:


> Hey, anyone who is attending a kpk medical college via hec, I was just wondering if the UNi you've been accepted in has contacted you, or do we go ourself?


yes, you have to go by yourself and no one is going to contact you. My daugther went yesterday and paid all the tution fee and then she already started her classes.


----------



## furqan99

Congratz all of you ! Be grateful that Allah has blessed you with this Noble Profession.

May you succeed in your lives.  :thumbsup:


----------



## AbrarAli1206

First of all, well done to everyone who got in 

Secondly, I spoke to EAD... I asked them what's the next step... They said that we have to FAX them our consent to the following number, *0519211822
*
I asked if I could e-mail, and they said no... They said that they only have one e-mail address/computer, and that they get lots of e-mails, and they don't check them!!! And that they require it in a written hard copy form... The only other option is to go in in person! :?

Gonna fax them after Jummah! :thumbsup:


----------



## ali240

Abrar " did you recieve a letter from them yet É or your just gonna type up a consent É


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Firstly, Apologies... You can give your consent via e-mail... at : *[email protected]*

Just make sure you follow that e-mail with a call or something, to get confirmation...

I spent the whole day trying to fax my consent to them... I rang almost 100 times but it said 'milaya wa number masroof hay' 









Finally got through... Told them I'm faxing it... The person who we were paying to fax it said it's not going... They need to turn it on from the other side... Spent another 50 calls trying to get to them... Got through, and they said e-mail it to us, our fax machine isn't working... 

So I e-mailed them giving my consent... 









- - - Updated - - -



ali240 said:


> Abrar " did you recieve a letter from them yet É or your just gonna type up a consent É


gave them my consent...


----------



## AbrarAli1206

*Questions : Is anyone starting classes on Monday 2nd December?! And has anyone started classes already at govt. colleges?! Has anyone paid their fees either for the SFS or PTAP?!*

:!:

thanks!


----------



## jiasajid

AbrarAli1206 said:


> *Questions : Is anyone starting classes on Monday 2nd December?! And has anyone started classes already at govt. colleges?! Has anyone paid their fees either for the SFS or PTAP?!*
> 
> :!:
> 
> thanks!



Ive paid the fee for sfs but classes start Dec 9.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayin

so do we contact our college or wait for PTAPs 2nd list or some confirmation from them


----------



## AbrarAli1206

jiasajid said:


> Ive paid the fee for sfs but classes start Dec 9.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


Ah,

thanks... Relieved to hear people are starting classes on the 9th, and not the 2nd :!: Another friends of mine said SZ in Lahore start on 9th too 

- - - Updated - - -



ayin said:


> so do we contact our college or wait for PTAPs 2nd list or some confirmation from them


I asked my dad if we should get in touch with my college... He said there's no point, until you have a nomination letter...

Best bet is to contact EAD on Monday, give your consent, and ask if/when you'll get a confirmation/nomination letter for your respective college...

If you go to your college, they'll most probably just usher you away with their unhelpful answers...

:thumbsup:


----------



## AbrarAli1206

ayin said:


> but in PMDC 2013 regulations, I read
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> All admissions for both public and private colleges- shall be
> completed by 30th November each year and lists of admitted students shall
> be submitted to PM&DC for their registration by PM&DC. Students
> admitted after due date shall not be registered by PM&DC.
> The Entry test shall be valid for only that year in the public and
> private colleges. SAT and MCAT scores can be utilized within two years.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> something else that may be useful
> 
> If the student wishes to leave the institution before the session or
> within two weeks after the commencement of classes then there shall
> be a 100% refund of all deposit fee except for the one time
> admission fee. If the student wishes to leave the institution within
> one month of joining or commencement of classes, there shall be
> 50% refund of all deposited fee and if the student wishes to leave the
> institution after one month of commencement of classes then there
> shall be no refund. (These are also criteria of HEC).


Ok, so I was reading the PMDC regulations.... I think that 30th November date is for all the local students... 

Furthermore, I'm sure that second and third merit lists are not out yet... So when they are released later on, those students will get registered after the November 30th date...

I was really worried about the 30th November thing, but because we're applying through HEC's and EAD's... Surely we should have no problem - as they should know what they're doing!


----------



## ayin

has anyone phoned EAD, when can we go to our colleges???


----------



## Fayyaaz

I phoned in th morning. Aftab Ahmad khan was not there, so they asked me to phone later.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

I spoke to EAD... Aftab was useless... but Nabeel was very useful...

With regards to that November 30th thing, he said it doesn't apply to PTAP students, only local students...

Secondly, he said letters were being sent out to us today by TCS... He said they'd reach us by tomorrow, or the day after... He told me to stay home and look out for any mail...He read out my address perfectly...

Once we have those letters from EAD, we are to contact our unis about classes, fees etc...

:thumbsup:


----------



## furqan99

Did any of you 'the Non-pakistani origin' get into KEMU?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

PTAP people, look out for your post tomorrow morning!

Inshallah we'll get some good news


----------



## AbrarAli1206

i got me letter from PTAP 

:!::woot::thumbsup:


----------



## fatma786

Did anyone contact their uni for admission under ptap?


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Yeah I contacted... not great news...

I went to UHS first, and spoke to Muhammad Atif... The letter that was sent to us, one copy was sent to them... And it reached them thankfully...

Atif then said, that the UHS now need to receive a letter from the Health Department in the Secretariat... Which could take a day, or two, or a week :!:

He told me to pay a visit to the Health Dept. to make them hurry up and send confirmation letters to UHS...

So me and my dad went into the Secretariat in Lahore, and spoke to some guy called Dr. Anwar Janjua... and another doctor... they were section officers for ME - Medical Education... They said that they had received the letter from EAD too... but it would take them 2-3-7 days to pass on the letter to UHS... 

Once the health dept. send the letter to UHS, UHS will send us a letter to come and confirm our documents, bringing the originals as proof...

Then, UHS will contact our respective uni's which will in turn send us letters to pay fees and start classes...

Classes in KE have started, and they started on 2nd December... I think all govt. medical colleges have started classes... apart from SZ in Lahore which start on the 9th... i think...

I asked when I could expect to begin my classes, and they said it could either be next week, next month or even in February or March :!:

So disheartened, but hopefully we'll begin classes soon... Now we have to wait for the health dept. and UHS...

The people at the Health Dept. told me, you should'nt've have come all the way here from England, and just stay home and eat.. leave the work to us...! They were so patronising!

I hope they don't take too long, but let's be pessimistic, because it is Pakistan after all, and it may take a few days and most probably a few more weeks before we can join our classmates and begin classes...

We are at a such a big disadvantage, but what can we do?! The health dept. Said that EAD was meant to send us their list by Oct 31st, but because people did SAT II later, EAD took longer to make the merit... so now we have to take longer etc etc and that ultimately, we are at the end of the domino effect, because we start classes later then everyone



Forgot to mention, after visiting UHS, and then the Health Dept... I also visited my uni.. they said they can't do anything until UHS send them a letter... And UHS themselves are waiting for Health Dept's letter... so then I finally understood the process!

It's all just a huuuge mess! :?


----------



## imaaan

u should go to ur college and request the principal to allow you to attend classes provisionally

- - - Updated - - -

they can do everything  I attended 3 classes without roll no


----------



## Fayyaaz

has everybody got their admission? I havnt yet got my letter frm ead bkoz I sent my sat scores after the deadline. The other mauritians have already got n they e leaving for pak on Monday. Aftab told me that it will b dalayed for some more days and advised me to ring ead on Monday. I just want to know if there r people facing the same
problem as me.


----------



## AbrarAli1206

I don't think anyone who has got admission for MBBS with EAD's PTAP, has:

a) got their original documents checked
b) paid their fees
c) started classes

I know that some people who got in under SFS have paid their fees and started classes, even if it is provisionally...

I think all us PTAP people are waiting for a letter from UHS to go and confirm our documents 

:woot:

Correct me if I am wrong... Has anyone who got admission under PTAP started classes, or paid fees?!?!?! :!:

thanks


----------



## fari

You're lucky you got done with your A levels from abroad! I moved here mid high school. PTAP is the way to go. Otherwise it's still quite expensive on a foreign seat. I'll get done with my A2 exams this summer and I guess i'll have to apply on SFS and give the entry test instead of SAT2. This stuff is so confusing and stressful.


----------



## khan000000000

fari said:


> You're lucky you got done with your A levels from abroad! I moved here mid high school. PTAP is the way to go. Otherwise it's still quite expensive on a foreign seat. I'll get done with my A2 exams this summer and I guess i'll have to apply on SFS and give the entry test instead of SAT2. This stuff is so confusing and stressful.


Why not Sat II...? I think its easier than entry test lol


----------



## templartehpro

khan000000000 said:


> Why not Sat II...? I think its easier than entry test lol


SAT II is way better than that **** of an entry pakistan has.


----------



## ali240

is any one attending...AIMC?
Allama Iqbal Medical College


----------



## furqan99

I got into RMC ALHAMDULILLAH
Mr. Arif (the secretary) told me that bring 6 copies of your passport size photo s and all the other documents with a fee of 30000 Rs tomorrow, in the morning, and as well write an application for permission from the principal, to sit in the class


----------



## Bino

Did people in the waiting list confirm their admissions? Is the second merit list out yet?
If anyone has, kindly tell me how to or who to call?


----------



## ali240

you send an email...
to g fatima
the emails on ur tcs paper


----------



## Bino

- - - Updated - - -



furqan99 said:


> I got into RMC ALHAMDULILLAH
> Mr. Arif (the secretary) told me that bring 6 copies of your passport size photo s and all the other documents with a fee of 30000 Rs tomorrow, in the morning, and as well write an application for permission from the principal, to sit in the class


I didn't see any furqan in previous merit list so is another list out or what?


----------



## furqan99

my full name is Suheyl Furkan Altuntas (there is an extra T written in my first name). Thats how it si written in Turkish. and above my name is my sister


----------



## AbrarAli1206

I went to UHS + Health Dept today...

UHS has recieved letters from the health department...

UHS told me to bring my original documents tomorrow, and then they'll confirm it, and give me a nomination letter for my uni...

So anyone who's got in via PTAP, pay a visit to UHS...


----------



## Fayyaaz

has anyone in the waiting list (PTAP) got in?


----------



## Fayyaaz

I rang EAD today. Nabeel told me that they have sent the documents to the deputy secretary for approval. He told me that they have provisionally put me for LUMHS - Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences. Make dua for me guys that I get it sooooon.


----------



## ali240

check UHS... it should be there


----------



## Bino

Did classes start?


----------



## Fayyaaz

Alhamdulillah Ive got into LUMHS. I'll b leaving Mauritius for Pak very soon in shaa Allah>


----------



## livelife

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Hmmm... no I don't think so... 15 seats for the following nations (according to last years' list)...
> 
> 1. UK
> 2. USA
> 3. Canada
> 4. Bahrain
> 5. Mexico
> 
> probably more...


where did u get this info from??


----------



## AbrarAli1206

livelife said:


> where did u get this info from??


I just checked last years list...

15 people got in via PTAP...

And these were their nations...

that's all...


----------



## livelife

AbrarAli1206 said:


> I just checked last years list...
> 
> 15 people got in via PTAP...
> 
> And these were their nations...
> 
> 
> that's all...


oh alr8...thnk u


----------



## Dynamo

Fancy finding you here man, of all places. I thought there wasn't another Kemcolian here, and you popped up


----------



## cyahchan

whoahh..it seems so hard to get admission here..
i guess maybe i should just pack my bag up back to my country.. LOL~
but the time i did my premedical here would be just a waste then!
if u dun mind, can u tell me how much is the score required from premedical or Fsc or whatever its called..bcoz im just done with the supply now n waiting for the result coming out..i hope i will pass this time..:roll::roll:


----------



## AbrarAli1206

It's your aggregate that is important...

I know people with aggregate 79% who got into SZ via SFS... and people who got 83% who got into FJMC via SFS...


----------



## futureapplier

Hi guys, i am hoping to apply to King Edwards next year but am not sure how to apply. i have read all the information from others before but my case is different... i am a pakistani national and live in the US with all my grades and everything from US. do i apply to King Edwards as a foreign??? i have domicile from KPK sooo how do i apply King Edwards??

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Prince MD Khan

futureapplier said:


> Hi guys, i am hoping to apply to King Edwards next year but am not sure how to apply. i have read all the information from others before but my case is different... i am a pakistani national and live in the US with all my grades and everything from US. do i apply to King Edwards as a foreign??? i have domicile from KPK sooo how do i apply King Edwards??
> 
> Thank you for any help!


Hope you will find your answers in this thread : http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...tani-foreigner-pakistan-medical-schools.htmlf


----------



## ayin

u can apply PTAP via EAD pakistan that will be more convenient n economical for u n family, its dead easy, but get your IBCC forms sorted out now, so all documents are complete for application

btw hows medical/dental college going for the rest of us - 2013 entry


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Pretty Cool... Starting to love Pakistan  First few months were difficult, but getting into a good routine...

Sports facilities at KE are pretty bad, but you have to make do...

Teachers are terrible, PHysio + Biochem teachers are pathetic... You have to learn 90% on your own... Anatomy is quite enjoyable + gross anatomy with dissections is cool... General Anatomy is a bit boring...

Overall facilities at KE are pretty bad, however as Seniors tell me, it gets better and better as you move up the years... Also, 300+ students in a single small lecture theatre is tough!!! :woot:

If you need any help, find me on fb 

https://www.facebook.com/abrar.ali1206


----------



## livelife

v hav to send the original sat scores only to the university after getting admission.right??...but i just registered for the sat subject test that will be on 7th june and they are asking me 2 give them d names of 4 universities /institutions ....where i want them to send my scores...and names should be given by 16 june...so how does this work?
.(i realy hv no idea)


----------



## AbrarAli1206

Send your SAT II scores to HEC or PTAP, whichever is concerned with your application... Right at the end, literally before starting classes, will you have to give anything to your university... You;ll have to give uni's your exam certificates (originals + attested copies), entry test scores, immunizations, fee slip (+ the fee  ) AIDS test, and maybe other stuff..

This applies for Govt. colleges...

Unless you're applying for NUST + a few others, you don't have to send your scores online through Collegeboard's website....

When I was applying to do the test, I didn't put any uni name down... Because the one's I wanted to apply to weren't there!


----------



## cyahchan

uff..nevermind..my result sucks..
i cant further my studies here anymore..


----------



## livelife

which authorities did u guyz attest your docuents from????


----------



## Miriam.A

Hi, (I'm really sorry if someone has already answered/asked this), I will be applying next year to a few Pakistani medical schools but I need some help as some admissions' offices aren't helpful.
As I'm applying from England, I was wondering if anyone knows of any UK-based medical schools as opposed to American based? What I'm trying to say is, are there any medical schools where I can apply as a foreign student but not take the SAT 2 exam? Only asking this, as here I need to do the UKCAT (entrance aptitude exam) so I don't see why I need to sit an American entrance exam.. Anyway, I was given the option to apply from a national seat, but that means taking the admissions exam; can anyone guide me as to what is actually in the exam, as in what subjects and if I will be able to teach myself from home? 

Thank you!


----------



## __________

Miriam.A said:


> Hi, (I'm really sorry if someone has already answered/asked this), I will be applying next year to a few Pakistani medical schools but I need some help as some admissions' offices aren't helpful.
> As I'm applying from England, I was wondering if anyone knows of any UK-based medical schools as opposed to American based? What I'm trying to say is, are there any medical schools where I can apply as a foreign student but not take the SAT 2 exam? Only asking this, as here I need to do the UKCAT (entrance aptitude exam) so I don't see why I need to sit an American entrance exam.. Anyway, I was given the option to apply from a national seat, but that means taking the admissions exam; can anyone guide me as to what is actually in the exam, as in what subjects and if I will be able to teach myself from home?
> 
> Thank you!


Hello.

You can do the college's entry test but that's F.Sc based and pretty hard or SAT-2. There isn't another option. SAT-2 is completely different from the UKCAT and easier. You're best bet would be SAT-2. It's simple conceptual science.


----------



## Jackie Chan

SAT II is way easier and you have a lot of time... i think you can take the test at like six different times of the year


----------



## __________

AbrarAli1206 said:


> Everyone seems to be waiting for the HEC's SFS merit list... I remember them telling me it'll be done by October 10th... then someone on Medstudentz said after Eid (October 16th)... Now people are saying end of October...and ultimately November!
> 
> Pakistan is a shambles! After giving a date, they never ever ever stick to it! I've sent e-mails to Rabia Jehanzeb and Muhammad Aslam - the people I submitted my application to... no reply. Classy :roll:
> 
> No email from HEC, no phone call, no letter... looks like November it is... They'll probably release the PTAP and SFS merit lists in tandem!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This is the PTAP merit list for last year...
> 
> Merit & Waiting List for Admission in MBBS Under PTAP for the Session 2012-13


This is exactly what is happening this year too.


----------



## Faizaan

MY aggregate is 81.2.% I don't where that leaves me, has any one got the link for merit list for foreign students applying on foreign seats? I have applied on foreign seat through HEC's Self Finance Scheme. I juts want to know my chances. I want to end up in Lahore.

- - - Updated - - -

What is SZ? Is it an abbreviation for SIMS? The Services Institute? My aggregate is 81.2% and I want to end up in Lahore through SFS and I may get into SIMS or Sheikh Zayd in Lahore. What are my chances?


----------



## hudsuf

Faizaan said:


> MY aggregate is 81.2.% I don't where that leaves me, has any one got the link for merit list for foreign students applying on foreign seats? I have applied on foreign seat through HEC's Self Finance Scheme. I juts want to know my chances. I want to end up in Lahore.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What is SZ? Is it an abbreviation for SIMS? The Services Institute? My aggregate is 81.2% and I want to end up in Lahore through SFS and I may get into SIMS or Sheikh Zayd in Lahore. What are my chances?


What did you put as your first preference?


----------



## Faizaan

For SFS you dont necessarily have to pass the SAT 2. It can be the provisional test, like the MCAT in Punjab. I passed that. My aggregate is 81.2%. I want to end up in Lahore. There are altogether 20 seats in Lahore. Does any one has t=last year's merit list of SFS? I want to know my chances. What are my chances?  My equivalence of High School (A levels is 85) 935/1100. I want to end up in Lahore. I am hoping if not KE, AIMC, then SIMS or Sheikh Zayd please. What are my chances? I know a guy who got into AIMC with an aggregate of 80% in 2012. In AIMC! Imagine.

- - - Updated - - -

KE, AIMC, then SIMS, then Sheikh Zayd, then PMC, then Sargodha etc


----------



## hudsuf

I didn't know there's an interview but I just got an interview call. any idea what they'll ask us?


----------



## __________

Faizaan said:


> For SFS you dont necessarily have to pass the SAT 2. It can be the provisional test, like the MCAT in Punjab. I passed that. My aggregate is 81.2%. I want to end up in Lahore. There are altogether 20 seats in Lahore. Does any one has t=last year's merit list of SFS? I want to know my chances. What are my chances?  My equivalence of High School (A levels is 85) 935/1100. I want to end up in Lahore. I am hoping if not KE, AIMC, then SIMS or Sheikh Zayd please. What are my chances? I know a guy who got into AIMC with an aggregate of 80% in 2012. In AIMC! Imagine.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> KE, AIMC, then SIMS, then Sheikh Zayd, then PMC, then Sargodha etc


The good thing about taking the sat 2 test is that you're not restricted to a certain province, you can apply anywhere in Pakistan. You have a good aggregate. You probably will get in a college, in Lahore. 



hudsuf said:


> I didn't know there's an interview but I just got an interview call. any idea what they'll ask us?


Yeah I got the call yesterday and the e-mail today. The interview will not be academic, I guess as it is before a Placement committee. 
I guess we might get our results in the 23rd.


----------



## livelife

has anyone applied through ptap this year??


----------



## livelife

no one??


----------



## hajira

Anyone knows about the further process after the acceptance from PTAP?


----------



## razakhan

thanks a bunch!!!!!


----------

